# BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)



## bessiebenny

*UPDATED SEPTEMBER 14*
- Couldn't resist. *Romisen RC-T6* has been ordered! (2-6 weeks to arrive)
- P.S. I will be overseas between Sep 22 - OCT 10. 
- I have put up a early stage review of RC-A8 here. (posted a while back)
- Here are my quick reviews of 6 recent lights. (posted a while back)
- My house is now 80% organised. It's getting there! (moved in on 1st of Sep)

*UPDATED SEPTEMBER 6*
- Still unpacking in my new house. Found some of my flashlights. =P
- So I'll start reviewing lights actively from then onwards. (I promise)
- I'm sending back 2 faulty lights back to KD next week. (Aurora/Eastward)
- Hopefully I can get some other lights as a replacement soon to test.

*BIG CHANGES ARE HAPPENING TO THIS THREAD*
This thread will be the new sticky thread with the following:
- Any news and updates by me related to this thread and products.
- Ratings chart. (Rating system may be changed for future reviews)
- New reviews will now be a new thread on its own and linked here.
- Meaning, every light review will have its own thread like how others do.
- This will allow me to write bigger, longer reviews per each light. =)
- Hence... This thread will act as a "master" thread for all my reviews.
- Nature of the thread doesn't change. So feel free to use it as before!
(Old thread used too much bandwidth so this should keep it nice and slim)

*



PLEASE SEE PART 4 FOR ALL THE REVIEWS THAT HAS BEEN DONE TILL NOW.

Click to expand...

* 
*[Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup]*

Part 1 and Part 2 and Part 3 and Part 4 and now Part 5! (WOW)

*[Coming Soon]*

## Lights that are ordered and expected to arrive within the next 1-6 weeks:
- *Romisen RC-T6* Gray (Ordered on September 14th)

## Lights that I'm currently interested in and possibly get if I have enough funds
- UltraFire WF-606A Q5 (Brighter version of superb WF-606A!)
- Fenix TK20 (Super solid looking 2AA light with neutral tint Cree LED)

*[FLASHLIGHTS]* _- Not all flashlights reviewed may yet be shown below._


 

 

 


 

 


Submitted by MetalZone

*[RESULTS AT A GLANCE]*

*Star Rating*
*★★★★★★ - Buy it now! Amazing bang for the buck!*
*★★★★★ - It is excellent. A great buy! Recommended.*
*★★★★ - Pretty darn good. It's not the best but is not bad.*
*★★★ - It's okay but there's nothing that great about it imo.*
*★★ - Not good. Avoid if if you can coz it's not worth it.*
*★ - Why am I even reviewing this?! Total waste of $$$.*

*[HIGH PERFORMANCE / HIGH RATED LIGHTS]* 
- *Link to reviews for below lights **HERE*







*[LOW RATED, LOW PERFORMANCE or DISCONTINUED]* - *Link to reviews for below lights **HERE*





*NOTE:* Output values are for the near absolute peak while batteries are fully charged at its highest voltage.
Always check the runtime graph if available as you cannot expect all light to maintain such values for very long.

*[help~!] [help~!] [help~!]*
I am constantly running short on funds to buy and review more recent lights. :mecry:
Feel free to send me *$2* or *$4* or *$8* donations so that I can keep adding new lights. :devil:
(fyi - Paypal takes away a 37/44 cents respectively per donation which sorta sux.)

All new lights from FEB 2008 will be bought with the addition of your donations. (if any ) 
I thank you for all for the amazing support so far. It helps greatly to keep this thread alive!

You may instead opt to use my referral id at DX. It doesn't cost you anything which is the best part. =)
To use my id, just add ~r.29749062 directly to the end of any product url address. (without "" of course)
Every ~$1300 spent using my referral id, I get $10. Not a lot but better than nothing I guess. =P

*Donations received in 2008 (most recent first):* 
holeymoley < SEPTEMBER FlemingWak < AUGUST gunnut, PhantomLights, tmlwyb, Dandan, Crescendopower < JULY RafS, ScottM, SteveZ, Rizky ,WarriorZ, kostas, yekimak, JoeBob, smootik, RepoUK < JUNE stinky, Wolf359, alohaluau, johnnyngo, OCDGearhead, Wagen < MAY Wolf359, Centropolis, amdaxiom, t3h, Deks, SPRocketman, Flash25296, Fabio, tip61 < APRIL Wolf359, dudu84, marcus, Pokerstud, wmissen, RecycledElectron, qtaco, fizzy, briiansd, meuge, SportyBen, Raymond < MARCH Schierle, HenryL, Andres(ocau), baconheist, Dougmeister, linterno, anarchocap, saedwards, docian37, violatorjf, MikeSalt, Debbie, Luke, dulridge, martinSE, mmbeller191, ReGet, Mascione, Probedude < FEBRUARY

*I would like to thank everyone who supported this thread and my reviews so far!!*
*Every dollar is put forward to purchasing more lights/equipment for this thread.*


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

After discussing with the moderator here, this will be my new slimmer thread. =)
It should allow easier management of light reviews and a faster loading time.

I will try and convert some of my old reviews to the new format that I'm working on.
But I don't expect all this to be done soon as life is hectic as it is right now. =(


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

G'day BB,
Congrats to your ongoing flashlights review thread, wow, part 5! 

Cheers,
Luau
P.S. Move safely and don't lose your lights!


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

yes, make sure all your lights are packed up safely.....


----------



## xmarkx88

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Is it just me or is kaidomain really really stupid for not getting the lights to bessiebenny faster. I mean, I have always ordered from dealextreme and have always wondered if i should give kaidomain a shot. I think that i will stick to dealextreme because it seems like you have been waiting on those lights forever. Bad business decision on the part of jerry and the crew to not get you those lights asap, imho. just my 2cents:thinking:


----------



## lucid

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Just wanted to thank BessieBenny for this great thread - it's an extremely valuable resource. This has saved me a lot of time, money and hassle. It was easy to pick the clear winner for me, Romisen RC-F4 Q5 from ShiningBeam. Great size, no modes to mess with, and no stupid crenelations to get caught on my pockets (do I really need to mash someone's face to a pulp?). Very impressive light for the money, and shipping was FAST. Thanks everyone!


----------



## cpf

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I'm quite new to this forum. I have a SS UF C3 P4 1xmode. I really like this flashlight and will be using it for a long long time. Do you think future Cree LEDs will work with 1.2V batteries ( I use Eneloops ). Many Q series flashlights seem to use Li-ion batteries only. If I'm unlikely to get 1.2V friendly spares ( emitters & drivers ) in the future, I would like to stock one/some now.
I was actually considering getting sku 12093 - the Q3 multimode C3 - that way I would get a spare emitter, driver, o-rings & switch for $22.
Thanks.


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Part V! Very nice, hope they dont delete the pics this time for future comparisons. :laughing:


----------



## uspc_e2

*Cree R2 runtime from dealextreme*

Anyone have tried the runtime on these suckers? I must say it is quite impressive for the price. The flood is great comparing to my e2dl (tried that in the garage). I am assuming e2dl throws further but i have yet to try that. I wasn't sure if the runtime is as good as e2dl.


----------



## LukeA

*Re: Cree R2 runtime from dealextreme*

Cree R2 is an emitter that is in lots of lights and dropins. Which one are you talking about?


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Cree R2 runtime from dealextreme*

Mine runs for about 50 minutes using ultrafire unprotected cells before it starts to turn yellow. I try not to run it that long though. I dont need a grenade going off in my pocket

It should run almost 90 minutes off primaries given their higher capacity. Although I have never tried.

I for one would be surprised if an E2DL out-throws an 11836. Mine can toss a beam of light out to at least a ~150 yard radius.


----------



## uspc_e2

*Re: Cree R2 runtime from dealextreme*

Maybe I'll try it out tonight and see which one throws further. R2 seems to have more flood and thats why i think e2dl would throw better. we'll see.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Cree R2 runtime from dealextreme*



uspc_e2 said:


> Maybe I'll try it out tonight and see which one throws further. R2 seems to have more flood and thats why i think e2dl would throw better. we'll see.



cool, thats the fun part. Its surprising how obvious strengths and weaknesses become when you are out in the field. IMHO white walls only tell part of the story.


----------



## Disaster

*Re: Cree R2 runtime from dealextreme*

Can't seem to find what these "drop in" to.


----------



## Unforgiven

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Some posts in violation of CPF rules have been removed. 

Counterfeit is a crime. Do not promote such items on CPF.



> We reserve the right to reveal your identity (or whatever information we possess) in the event of a complaint or legal action arising from any message posted by you.


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

didn't promote a thing asked a question if it was worth getting before all the hoopla, haven't seen any proof that the light is counterfeit just some statement ment to be from a surefire tech rep from a german forum.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Hey what happened to the links to the lights.....and whats going on here.....counterfeit, what is.


----------



## LukeA

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



alfreddajero said:


> Hey what happened to the links to the lights.....and whats going on here.....counterfeit, what is.



Check PM.


----------



## NoixPecan

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Wow. This multi-part thread is amazing ! Very helpful indeed.

I was thinking that the XLight Cree Q3-WC that recently showed up on DX would be worth reviewing. It is a 3 x AAA, but a regulated one. Should it perform as advertised (170 lumens for 4 hours) it would be pretty good for $14. This is not impossible, since the Cree Q3 is a good emitter (only 14% less efficient than Q5).


----------



## LEDninja

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

- Circuit current output measured at LED: 800mA (manufacturer rated)
- 4~5 hours estimated total runtime (manufacturer rated)

Since AAA NiMH batteries are 800-1000mAh you will get 1 hour runtime.

The 4-5 hours runtime is probably from using alkalines (1/2 the output dropping) running until there is no light.

I would stay with the Romisen RC-W4.


----------



## NoixPecan

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

You are right, 1 hour runtime is more realistic. It might feature a low mode, which would explain the advertised 4 hours. Still, I wonder how it compares with the Romisen RC-W4, which uses a 16.5% less efficient emitter (Cree P4) and is not regulated.


----------



## Flintstone

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I got my Fakeablo ("Tiablo") A9 from KD today. All my instincts tells me it's fake (can anyone confirm this?) - but it's still a great light for a total of $60 when the original @ batteryjunction sets me back atleast $220 (postage + tax) which is unacceptable.

The small nitpicks I have with it so far is that the ring that seals the light at the glass end is a blit flaky and tends to bend out. I'm not sure if this is a permanent problem though. I will snap a picture next time this happends.

The other thing is that the beam is probably just a tiny bit off-center.

Other than that I have been playing almost as much with that as my new D10 - so it's not that bad...  I have no idea if the throw & beam is as good as the original, but it covers my requirements for a thrower for now.

Edit: I haven't been following this thread and see now that some posts have been removed (I have no idea what they contained). If this post is not according to rules I will remove or edit - just tell me!


----------



## Garnett

*Ultrafire C1 Q5-WC 230-Lumen or XLight HA-III Cree Q5-WC 230-Lumen?*

Are either of these thought to be any good? I'm tempted because they look a useful shape and 230 lumens sounds like a lot of bang for the buck. The Xlight looks more robust.


----------



## horizonseeker

*Re: Ultrafire C1 Q5-WC 230-Lumen or XLight HA-III Cree Q5-WC 230-Lumen?*

your superfire WF-501B is listed as 1XRCR123A, as I recall, this is a 2xRCR123A light, unless you mean the WF-501A.


----------



## timmyg123

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I got the X2000 Flood-to-Throw Zooming Glass Lens Cree P4 LED Flashlight (3*AAA) from DX today.

Overall a great idea. I could really find it useful having a huge spill, but then sliding the head out for a spot. Problem is, the spot should be a lot brighter, and it shouldn't freakin be square now should it?

Interesting and has a place nonetheless, mostly because of the decent spill zoomed.


----------



## NoixPecan

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Yes, the ability to focus/unfocus the beam is a great idea, it adds versatility to the light. An idea that may not be well implemented in the X2000, but hopefully Duracell's  TrueBeam technology seems promising. Now, if only a Duracell Daylite could push 200 lumens...


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Ultrafire C1 Q5-WC 230-Lumen or XLight HA-III Cree Q5-WC 230-Lumen?*



horizonseeker said:


> your superfire WF-501B is listed as 1XRCR123A, as I recall, this is a 2xRCR123A light, unless you mean the WF-501A.


 
Oh. You are correct. I never noticed that mistake till now.
I'll try to correct that when I have time next time. hehe. 
Thanks for pointing that out. =)

*QUICK UPDATES*
- I STILL have not received the 3 KD 18650 lights. =(
- Fenix T1 sent back to fenix-store. (Getting Nitecore D10 instead now)
- I have moved successfully. But everything is a mess. =P
- I hope to get back in control of my flashaholic life within next few weeks.


----------



## alohaluau

*You win some you lose some*



bessiebenny said:


> - I STILL have not received the 3 KD 18650 lights. =(
> - Fenix T1 sent back to fenix-store. (Getting Nitecore D10 instead now)
> - I have moved successfully. But everything is a mess. =P
> - I hope to get back in control of my flashaholic life within next few weeks.



G'day all and also to the moderator Unforgiven,
Sorry if I posted a link to a flashlight which was later deemed to be a fake, I didn't know that at the time..., I'm glad the moderator took it down, and so did that website too, do I go back 3 steps to "Unenlightened"? I will be more careful next time...

Hey BB, -1 for your KD lights not arriving, +1 for your next 3 points but you forgot to tell us if you still have ALL your flashlights with you...

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: You win some you lose some*

Hey its all good man.....how were we suppose to know, right. Take your time unpacking, its not like were going anywhere.


----------



## gratewhitehuntr

*Where to get better quality forward clickies for DX lights?*

I mean in particular lights like the UF alpha C1 and since it seems like they all use reverse clickies I would like to change to forwards (to reduce wear in momentary use)


----------



## BlueBirdTS

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I look forward to your review of the D10.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Now this is an interesting Cree Q3 light from Romisen. Called RC-A8.
It has a very funky shape and I'm curious to how the positive end touches the light engine.
Also, it's not recommended to use it with a 4.2v capable RCR. Need to use LiePO4 RCR's instead.
Anyways.... I just ordered one still. 

Also, I'm getting this X2000 light as it looks like a nice light that can change focus.
So 2 more to arrive. All up 6 lights that I'm waiting on. Gawd, I wish i get them soon! =P


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I also was checking out the RC-A8 and thought it was funky looking....showed my wife that and she said it looks like a dildo....lmao. As always i cant wait for the review.


----------



## Blinding

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Has anyone used the "Knight EVL Rebel 0080 5-Mode Mini LED Flashlight"? I have not seen any review and wonder why. It looks interesting but there is not much information.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12059


----------



## 1dash1

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



bessiebenny said:


> Now this is an interesting Cree Q3 light from Romisen. Called RC-A8.
> It has a very funky shape and I'm curious to how the positive end touches the light engine.
> Also, it's not recommended to use it with a 4.2v capable RCR. Need to use LiePO4 RCR's instead.
> Anyways.... I just ordered one still.
> 
> Also, I'm getting this X2000 light as it looks like a nice light that can change focus.
> So 2 more to arrive. All up 6 lights that I'm waiting on. Gawd, I wish i get them soon! =P


 
Bessiebenny:

Looking forward to both reviews. 

Judging by the beam shots, they might have missed the boat on the RC-A8 by attempting to make it a thrower. And the X2000 looks like it should function like a workhorse light, but is mismatched in an EDC form.

Edit: The YouTube clip shows the A8 as having a floody beam. If so, maybe this light is worth the price of admission. Link to video clip.


----------



## itch808

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



Blinding said:


> Has anyone used the "Knight EVL Rebel 0080 5-Mode Mini LED Flashlight"? I have not seen any review and wonder why. It looks interesting but there is not much information.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12059



That looks pretty good


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Yes it does.........i can do without the modes though.


----------



## Mr. T

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

That _*RC-A8*_ could be interesting... Seems to me to be quite dumb to run it on those batteries, between 350 mAh and like 550 mAh. They could have made it a little bit thicker in the middle and ran it on one 18650*-*style LiFePO4 battery (sku.5105 or something), to get 3-4 times the juice out of it. Or made it shorter. I'm no battery expert though... 

The *RC-C5*, though being $2.80 more expencive at 18.80, does seem to be a more thought through product. More interesting imo. A few mm longer.


----------



## Flintstone

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Romisen is putting out a lot of pretty decent lights... Seems like every week I stumble over a new one  I like the ones I have, so looking forward to more Romisen reviews! Haven't seen any that can top the RC-N3 in 123A format yet tough...


----------



## konfusius

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



Blinding said:


> Has anyone used the "Knight EVL Rebel 0080 5-Mode Mini LED Flashlight"? I have not seen any review and wonder why. It looks interesting but there is not much information.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12059



Looks interesting ... anybody planning on purchasing this?

I never heard of "Knight" lights before ... seems as this flashlight is dedicated to a Warcraft III character 
Also the manufacturer claims a max voltage of 4.2V, so it should also work with 10440 batteries, right?

(http://knight-flashlight.com/index.html)


----------



## BobDeLaLuz

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



Flintstone said:


> Romisen is putting out a lot of pretty decent lights... Seems like every week I stumble over a new one  I like the ones I have, so looking forward to more Romisen reviews! Haven't seen any that can top the RC-N3 in 123A format yet tough...



I agree, I am finding it very versatile and inexpensive (it won't displace my P1D CE Q5 that is always clipped to my belt but I have already recommended the RC-N3 for several budget shoppers).


----------



## TONY M

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



alfreddajero said:


> I also was checking out the RC-A8 and thought it was funky looking....showed my wife that and she said it looks like a dildo....lmao. As always i cant wait for the review.


Yes alfreddajero it has an "exotic" shape! LOL.
It looks like a SS light but I see no reference to that. I wonder if the smooth finish would get scratched easily.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I wonder how it would feel holding it because of the shape.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

*UPDATE or LACK of.....*
- I have 6 lights ordered.. None of them yet even shipped!
- 3 from KD , 1 from Fenix-Store , 2 from DX.
- Let's see which ships them out first. =P


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

alfreddajero finally got around to testing the DX HF-19 with primary lithium cells lasted fot 4hrs at full brightness and 45 more dropping off


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Now that is a long running light.....especially on primaries......thanks for the update man.....now i know that i want to get two lights so far, the one that you have and the jetbeam.....


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

i really like the light i have moved the dropin module into an ultrafire wf-502b body to see how it runs using 2 x 18650 cells and have ordered acouple more DX HF-19's.


----------



## AvPD

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



bessiebenny said:


> *UPDATE or LACK of.....*
> - I have 6 lights ordered.. None of them yet even shipped!
> - 3 from KD , 1 from Fenix-Store , 2 from DX.
> - Let's see which ships them out first. =P


I'm shocked that KD still has not shipped your order, if it were mine I would consider the order lost in their system and be looking for a refund, or even if they can be contacted.


----------



## xmarkx88

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



bessiebenny said:


> *UPDATE or LACK of.....*
> - I have 6 lights ordered.. None of them yet even shipped!
> - 3 from KD , 1 from Fenix-Store , 2 from DX.
> - Let's see which ships them out first. =P



KD only has like a month and a half headstart over the rest... honestly they are not the brightest because others such as i who are hesitant from ordering from them will not do such now.. If i were jerry, i would have made sure that the lights were shipped asap.. I am frustrated just waiting on the reviews


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Yeah.. I'm frustrated also now.. And he is not replying to my last few emails asking for status.. So It's even worse.. 
Considering I paid around 2 months ago for the lights, it's not goodwhen I still do not see them.. =(

BTW, 4sevens advised that my Nitecore D10 has now been shipped! =)
So at least there's 1 light which has now been shipped. Should get it next week.

It's been the slowest 2 months ever since I started reviewing lights.. Mostly due to DELAYS in receiving the lights.. =(


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I would love to see a good review on the D10......


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Have you read Selfbuilt's review? I doubt I can go anywhere near that. =P
But I will try what I can. I guess another user's oppinion is always useful. =)


----------



## stinky

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

You have to wonder if KD realizes how much business they must be losing just from the delays in this thread. 

I thought about ordering some of their more interesting KD lights, but why bother if they take two months to ship? By then new products will be out that are cooler 

BTW, my experience with DX has been very good. I've ordered three times and all 3x they arrived within 1-2wks to the US.


----------



## dfischer

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

BB:

Thanks for all your efforts. Most helpful. Might I ask two questions? I'm looking for a less expensive LED light, DX or KD I suppose, although trusting them seems open for debate.

I'd wanted a multi-mode 2xaa Q5 based light, but Selfbuilts 5-mode Ultrafire C-3 review really points out that a bad multi-mode makes no sense. Still, the idea of being able to use a 14500 or (3) x aa's is truly compelling. 

So, my questions:

Have you reviewed the ultrafire C-3 6 mode? I was hoping it would be more efficient and maybe even accept 14500's

I'm not going to wait 6 weeks for a light for anybody. Should I skip KD and dx?

Thank you!


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Im not much of mulitmode person myself but have you checked out shiningbeams RC-N3 light.....i have 3 of them and i Like.


----------



## axolotls

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



stinky said:


> You have to wonder if KD realizes how much business they must be losing just from the delays in this thread.



Indeed.


----------



## dfischer

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

KD and Dx loosing business from this thread..


Indeed. I know I'm not too sure...


----------



## Mr. T

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



bessiebenny said:


> *UPDATE or LACK of.....*
> - I have 6 lights ordered.. None of them yet even shipped!
> - 3 from KD , 1 from Fenix-Store , 2 from DX.
> - Let's see which ships them out first. =P



Maybe the factory is having problems getting those new models shipped. Some part missing from production.  DX shouldn't be so slow if they could get the lights from the factory. 

Perhaps you should send them an email? 

Did you order the 2 DX-lights in separate parcels? 



dfischer said:


> I'm not going to wait 6 weeks for a light for anybody. Should I skip KD and dx?


Not sure if you need to skip DX. 

I ordered some stuff on the 14th, and the website said 2-5 days to collect from suppliers, and it was sent on the 17th or 18th. KH tracking said the parcel would leave HK on 21st (on Monday) and then that it had left on 21st. Swedish tracking said KHPost had got the parcel on 19th, on 23, that is yesterday, the parcel arrives in Stockholm, and today it has been sent to my local post office. So it took a little less than 2 weeks (or 8 working days), and that is including a non-stock item. 

They really should stock more items. That would shorten times a bit.

I'm a bit worried that I have to wait 3-4 weeks if I order some new stuff, though.


----------



## PhantomLights

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I recently ordered an Eastward YJ-XAQ5 from DX, but I read in another thread that the LED suffers permanent dimming problems. If anyone reading this has used this flashlight, how much has the brightness reduced by?

One more thing, how much of a danger do flashlights of this brightness pose to human eyes if shone directly into them? What about a Cree P7?

Thanks. Nice forum and thread by the way :wave:


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Welcome to BB's reviews......


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

*Some Updates!*
- DX has shipped the Romisen RC-A8. (X2000 still on backorder)
- Fenix-Store has shipped the Nitecore D10! (Expected next week)
- Jerry has not replied any of my PM/Email all week.... grrr...
- Haven't been active online due to my busy offline life. =P

Also. Seems my future reviews will need to be changed some what.
- My lightbox which I made at work has been thrown away by someone!
- So I don't have one now and don't think I can make an identical one.
- I moved house and will move again soon. So expect new photos also.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

How did it get thrown away.....darn....that sucks. So how did the move go and how do you guys like your new place.


----------



## stinky

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



bessiebenny said:


> *Some Updates!*
> - DX has shipped the Romisen RC-A8. (X2000 still on backorder)
> - Fenix-Store has shipped the Nitecore D10! (Expected next week)
> - Jerry has not replied any of my PM/Email all week.... grrr...
> 
> 
> - I moved house and will move again soon. So expect new photos also.




My experience with DX has been very good overall; 3 orders all arrived 1-2wks to USA. Never ordered from KD and probably never will after the way you have been treated.

Hope the moving ends soon for you. Moving is very stressful for most people, so treat yourself well and get plenty of sleep if you can.


----------



## PhantomLights

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I donated $8 because looking at the full reviews has been really helpful, especially the beamshots.

This light on DX seems interesting, the runtime seems a little low but I like the idea of a focusable beam. I'm surprised I haven't seen more flashlights with that feature.


----------



## mrQQ

*Budget flood light*

Hello,

i currently have one of 3x CREE lights from DX. It puts out a very nice floody wall of light.

would any of 4x CREE, or 5x CREE, or perhaps p7 lights on DX (sub 60$) make a justified difference to upgrade?

thanks


----------



## Gator762

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Thanks BessieBenny! I'll have to drop back in when I have more time.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget flood light*

*mrqq* - For around $60, the 4x and 5x (is there one?) Cree lights won't be hugely brighter.
The P7 light still has the potential of being noticeably brighter but at that price range, I doubt it.
You might just try and improve the current 3xCree light with a better driver for more output. =)

*Current Status!
*- DX has shipped the Romisen RC-A8 and X2000 RCR. (Should get it early August)
- Fenix-Store has shipped the Nitecore SmartPD D10! (Should get it maybe this week?)
- Kai has finally shipped three 18650 lights yesterday! (Should get it mid August)


----------



## skyva

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

bessiebenny, I hope your lights show up soon. I am in melbourne, ordered after you and received my Eastward YJ-18WFbefore you. I am interested to hear your opinion, as I really like mine. It is not quite as thowy as the Tiablo a9, but has a wider more useable beam. It also may be a little brigther or on par with my Fenix TK11, so for the price I reckon it is my bargain bright light. The anodizing seem robust as well.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Im glad that the lights were shipped, its about time right.


----------



## tmlwyb

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



skyva said:


> bessiebenny, I hope your lights show up soon. I am in melbourne, ordered after you and received my Eastward YJ-18WFbefore you. I am interested to hear your opinion, as I really like mine. It is not quite as thowy as the Tiablo a9, but has a wider more useable beam. It also may be a little brigther or on par with my Fenix TK11, so for the price I reckon it is my bargain bright light. The anodizing seem robust as well.



How about overheating and dimming problems, have you met any?
Also can you report on the real runtime for this flashlight?
Thanks


----------



## LukeA

*Re: Budget flood light*



bessiebenny said:


> - Kai has finally shipped three 18650 lights yesterday! (Should get it mid August)



So you ordered from KD pre-site-redesign and they were shipped post-redesign?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget flood light*



LukeA said:


> So you ordered from KD pre-site-redesign and they were shipped post-redesign?


 
Yes. But I didn't order via the website. It was directly through Jerry. =)


----------



## AvPD

*Re: Budget flood light*



bessiebenny said:


> But I didn't order via the website. It was directly through Jerry. =)



So NOW you tell us.


----------



## LukeA

*Re: Budget flood light*



AvPD said:


> So NOW you tell us.



Well, my stuff came today.


----------



## cerberuss

*BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Hi people :wave: , I am going to take the plunge on a Romisen RC-N3 (Q5 version from shiningbeam).. and plan on modding it with DX's 7882 driver.. though i'll be getting the kai version.

*Can anybody tell me the size of the stock RC-N3 driver in the pill?*... is it 16 or 17mm? :shrug: ... the driver will take a while to arrive from kai so i'd like to place the order asap. .. just hoping that this driver will fit :thinking:


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Since its a Q5 why do you want to change out the driver......its pretty bright as it is.


----------



## AvPD

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



cerberuss said:


> I am going to take the plunge on a Romisen RC-N3 (Q5 version from shiningbeam).. and plan on modding it with DX's 7882 driver.. though i'll be getting the kai version.:



I've dealt with those drivers and they are difficult to get to work properly (for an amateur like me anyway), I modded my stock RC-N3 with a Q5 from DX and the results are surprisingly good, the output is a little higher (with an RCR123A) than a Trustfire TR-801. Shiningbeam charges extra for shipping so it's not very good value compared to fitting a Q5 yourself.


----------



## cerberuss

*BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

well the stock driver is pretty good but i want multi modes.. and also want to run the Q5 harder ... i wont be using rcrs.. just cr123's for EDC'ing and AA nimh's for runtime during blackouts... as i understand this driver can supply between 1 and 1.4 amps to the emitter from 2 AA's... it should be interesting :huh:

Thanks for the info AvPD!.. well.. i'll be happy with the Romisen in stock form... and if i can get the driver to work.. then all the better! 
Im ordering from shiningbeam because i'll also be getting a stack of his cr123's.. so shipping shouldnt be a problem


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Cool, just wanted to know as i have 3 of them......post some pics when you get done with the mod.


----------



## cerberuss

*BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I'll definitely post some pics after the mod... but that may be some time away.. judging by how long BessieBenny has been waiting for his order from Kai


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Yes thats understandable.....cpf will always be here. lol


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Budget flood light*



AvPD said:


> So NOW you tell us.


 
Ahh. But the order was created the same. Had the order number since 2 months ago and could track it just the same as per any normal order. 
I just had to pay Jerry directly as I didn't pay full price for them that's all. Aurora Q5 light was the culprit apparently. Had to wait for stock to arrive.

Oh well. At least it's sent now. Hope they were worth the wait. =)

*BTW* - I've just received the *Romisen RC-A8* from DX.

Initial 5 minute impressions:
- Wow. It looks very nice. Very unique.
- Surface has a near-mirror finish smoothness to it. Feels expensive.
- It has a forward clicky! Has o-rings in all the right places. Nice!
- Has a silver-backed Cree emitter. Output is bright but nothing special.
- Nothing is glued at the threads. Might be direct driven. (or resistor)
- It blinks when used with 4.1v+ RCR. Okay with primaries though.
- I got some LifePo4 3.2v RCRs with it so I'll use them for review later.
- Anyways, it seems like a very nice looking/quality light for $15 so far.

*UPDATE* - I've just received the *Nitecore SmartPD D10* from fenix-store also!

Initial 5 minute impressions:
- Knurling on the body is very rough. As in "good" rough. Very nice indeed.
- It's the first AA light that tail stands "perfectly" flat. No rubber clicky!
- Silver tail switch (well, not really a switch) is not the easiest to press.
- Great UI. Simple to learn and use. Can switch between Low and High quickly.
- To the eye, brightness seems to be very similar to RC-A8 above in High.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Budget flood light*

As always i cant wait for pics and the review.


----------



## cerberuss

*BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Could somebody please tell me the *size of the driver circuit board in the RC-N3*? trimming the DX 7882 from 17mm to 16mm would be hell if the pill only accepts 16mm boards.. like the Romisen RC-G2..

Anybody?


----------



## Tohuwabohu

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



cerberuss said:


> Could somebody please tell me the *size of the driver circuit board in the RC-N3*? trimming the DX 7882 from 17mm to 16mm would be hell if the pill only accepts 16mm boards.. like the Romisen RC-G2..


The diameter of the driver board is 15mm.


----------



## cerberuss

*BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Thanks Tohuwabohu . . . I guess I can rule out using that driver :shakehead


----------



## MikeV

*DX P7?*

Can anyone here recommend any of the DX 1x18650 P7's?

I know that none of these are nowhere near 900lm but I plan on trying some modding.:devil:

I would perfer one that is 1 mode with a big (50-55mm) aluminum reflector, but I guess beggers can't be choosers.

I am leaning towards this one but I don't know if it has a C-bin or not.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12588

Thanks for any info.
Mike.


----------



## Norm

*Re: DX P7?*

Not too sure about the rest of the light but that reflector does work well I use the same one in my mag mods.
Norm


----------



## Probedude

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

My V4 KD buckle light is dead. I remember dropping my keys onto concrete a few days ago. Tonight I went to use it and it didn't work. Tried putting in a freshly charged eneloop - still dead.

Anyone taken the V4 apart and fixed it?


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



Probedude said:


> My V4 KD buckle light is dead. I remember dropping my keys onto concrete a few days ago. Tonight I went to use it and it didn't work. Tried putting in a freshly charged eneloop - still dead.
> 
> Anyone taken the V4 apart and fixed it?



Hope someone has tried fixing one before and can come to your help.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Sad to hear that your KD V4 is dead Probedude. =(
Hopefully it's just some wire that's been taken off or something.
I haven't tried opening it myself yet but I don't expect it to be too difficult.

*SHORT UPDATE*
- I've been using the Nitecore SmartPD D10 heaps and I love it heaps!
- Romisen RC-A8 isn't as great. It looks very nice but that's about it.
- More photos later, I will post up the review of the RC-A8.
- I've got a US business trip coming up in 2 weeks to Silicon Valley!
- My first trip to US. hehe. It's for a week and I'm quite excited. =)


----------



## skyva

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Enjoy your trip. I am Melbourne based and in the UK now, but by the weekend I will be in the US. Spend some time in the discount dept stores, you will be amazed at how much cheaper gadgets will be. Hopefully you will be able to pick up some stuff that is difficult to get in Oz. I am going to try to get some cheap cr123 primaries, and maybe some cheap torches as well.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Dude i dont live in cali but since your coming state bound you should give me a call man....i would love to talk to the person that puts all this hard work in reviewing all these lights.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

*skyva* - yeah. I'll try also but I'm not sure if I'll have the free time to shop around. =( 
*alfreddajero* - haha. sure. pm me your # and we'll have a local chat in 2 weeks. 

*Another Quick Update*
- I have received the X2000 1RCR flashlight today.
- No tests yet but just tried it outside for a minute and oh boy, it's bright!
- Well, it's a different sort of bright. Full no-hotspot flood or super throw.
- Due to the aspherical lense, the throw is awesome even for a P4 emitter.
- Quality of the flashlight isn't too high. But it sure is an interesting light.
- Now I have 3 lights in hand that I need to review. (3 more on its way!)
- Hope I get at least 1 review done by this week sometime. I'll try!! =)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

PM sent man.....


----------



## Probedude

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



bessiebenny said:


> Sad to hear that your KD V4 is dead Probedude. =(
> Hopefully it's just some wire that's been taken off or something.
> I haven't tried opening it myself yet but I don't expect it to be too difficult.



Got it opened - tried a few times at work using pliers with electrical tape wrapped many times around the jaws and heating the head of the light up with a hot air gun. No go and the jaws cut through the tape and marked up the body 

Got home tonight and decided to force it. The light is not pretty at all anymore - KD should not glue these!

Diagnosis? - there is a SMT diode (likely schottky) that one end the solder joint failed. I soldered this back on and the KD V4 buckle light works again! Looks like hell but it postponed my Fenix LOD CE purchase.

Interestingly the Q5 emitter is bare on post machined on the 'pill' and the lead attachment is on the underside of the die. The electronics is a simple low parts count boost driver - I'll take some close up photos soon.

This light could be made smaller in diameter even with the Q5 emitter.


Dave
(time to go off and read reviews on the LOD CE in regards to standing up to abuse)


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Wow Dave,:bow:
Looks like a bit of work to get it fixed, I will have to make sure I don't drop mine, at least I can use your guide to help me if it ever comes to that.

Looking forward to the pics when you have got them.

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## Probedude

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



alohaluau said:


> Wow Dave,:bow:
> Looks like a bit of work to get it fixed, I will have to make sure I don't drop mine, at least I can use your guide to help me if it ever comes to that.
> 
> Looking forward to the pics when you have got them.
> 
> Cheers,
> Luau



Yeah, I should have tried more heat for a longer time. Couldn't figure out how to hold it though while getting it REALLY hot and then later unscrewing it without gouging the heck out of it.

It's ugly but it works.


----------



## gOhAsE

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

You should have tried to put the light in the freezer for a while (several hours). The glue becomes hard and breaks then easily.


----------



## DAKIK

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I just picked up an RC-F4 from DX. Its an awesome little light!
After showing it to my uncle, he now wants a flashlight but prefers AA.

So i'm in the process of ordering an RC-I3 and a RC-N3 to play around with and let him have one.
Would it be safe to say that those 2 lights are great value for money, and some of the better and brighter 2xAA flashlights out there, since there definitely very versatile.
Look forward to some expert advice and suggestions before i go ahead with the order.

Thanks


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Which version of the N3 are you planning on getting, will you be ordering the light from DX or the Q5 version from shiningbeam.....i have 3 N3's of the Q5 version and i like them......i keep both in 2aa configuration and the other in CR123 config which is my edc light that i carry with me everyday. Runtime is great when using a primary. And i also have a tip for the battery rattle in the first chamber of the light. Let me know if you want to see it.


----------



## DAKIK

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



alfreddajero said:


> Which version of the N3 are you planning on getting, will you be ordering the light from DX or the Q5 version from shiningbeam.....i have 3 N3's of the Q5 version and i like them......i keep both in 2aa configuration and the other in CR123 config which is my edc light that i carry with me everyday. Runtime is great when using a primary. And i also have a tip for the battery rattle in the first chamber of the light. Let me know if you want to see it.



I will most likely be ordering from DX which isnt the Q5 version.
Is the Q5 worth the extra few dollars?
Ill look forward to the tip, when the flashlight arrives.

Thanks :twothumbs


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I cant say since i dont have the P4 version.......but i do know that BB did a review on the N3 P4.......i guess with the Q5 you get a whiter tint.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



alfreddajero said:


> And i also have a tip for the battery rattle in the first chamber of the light. Let me know if you want to see it.



I'm interested, please post it here.

I've got an RC-N3 on it's way to me from DX to be mounted on my road bike for early morning riding. Rattling will be very annoying when riding!

(did you sleeve the first chamber?)


----------



## TONY M

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



Probedude said:


> I'm interested, please post it here.
> 
> I've got an RC-N3 on it's way to me from DX to be mounted on my road bike for early morning riding. Rattling will be very annoying when riding!
> 
> (did you sleeve the first chamber?)


I have put a sleeve in the CR123 chamber to prevent battery rattle, it works well. Slimmer batteries still may rattle in the AA chamber too as it is very wide.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Here's my tip for that first chamber..........

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=199788


----------



## PhantomLights

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

My Eastward YJ-XAQ5 has been very good so far. The beam is certainly very focused. My only complaint is the o-ring around the top of the reflector is misaligned so it blocks part of the beam, stopping it from being a perfect circle.

This is my wish list on DX at the moment:

X2000 Zooming Cree P4-WC (1*CR123A) 
UltraFire WF-900L SSC P7-C 3-Mode (2*18650) 
Super Thrower Far Projection 3W Cree P4 (2*18650)


----------



## bspofford

*Romisen AAA Lumiled*

Looks like the Romisen AAA Lumiled light is available at KD in both black and silver.


----------



## lengendcpf

*Some questions on the Ultrafire 502B*

Hi, saw this http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10709 and
this http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3371.

For these 2 502Bs, the only difference, is it the emitter modules?

Also what is the inner diameter of the tube?
I know these 2 can use either 2 x cr123 or 1 x 18650.
But I prefer to use AAA nimh. So if the inner diameter is wide enough, maybe I can put one of those 3 x AAA holders inside to power up the torchlight.

Thanks.


----------



## Jarl

*Re: Some questions on the Ultrafire 502B*

ID will be 19mm if it can fit 18650. (yeah, I know >.>)


----------



## lengendcpf

*Re: Some questions on the Ultrafire 502B*

Hi Jarl, thanks for answering, after searching, don't think the 502B can fit a 3 x AAA battery holder.

Btw, I have found this http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5381

ANyone have any good suggestion for a p60 host while having a tube diameter larger than 22mm so that can fit a 3 x AAA holder?

Thanks..


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Some questions on the Ultrafire 502B*

*Some Updates*
- I've built a new light box! The values are totally incomparable to the original lightbox. But it should give more accurate overal output reading. (hopefully)
- I have nearly finished writing up the RC-A8 review. Gotta still take photos and do more measurements. Gawd, I never knew it took this long for each light. =P

Here is a preview of the RC-A8 review.
It's in early beta stage. Nothing is finalised. =P

*[Romisen RC-A8]*
- http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14330
- http://szromisen.en.alibaba.com/pro...064/CREE_LED_Flashlight/RC_A8_Flashlight.html

NEW Lightbox - 230 lux (Similar to KB Buckle V4 Q5)
Throw - TBA

Initial Impression
- Now this is a unique looking light in both shape and finish.
- Shiny silver aluminium alloy body with a very smooth mirror-like finish.
- Definitely not a common-shape. Great job from Romisen.

Reflector & Lense
- Fairly deep textured (OP) Aluminium reflector and glass lense.
- To my eyes, it's near identical to the reflector of Romisen RC-F4.
- You can rotate it out and there is an O-ring infront of the lense.

Lightengine
- Cree Q2 or Q3 bin emitter. (DX says Q3 but Romisen says Q2. Not much in it really.)
- There are 2 PCB board. One at the battery end which is just a PCB with nothing on it.
- Then the positive terminal is wired to the positive end of PCB on the light engine module.
- Negative is passed on through the body and the threads as per many other lights.
- Seems it is just a pcb with a resistor to limit the output. No regulator / booster here.
- Seems it is very easy to mod into a direct driven light which should make it much brighter.

Battery
- It supports up to 4v CR123A batteries. (meaning mainly primaries)
- So you shouldn't use normal RCRs which charge up to 4.2v.
- I did try using a 4.15v charged RCRs and it blinks. Not good.
- So you should go for some LifePO4 batteries and a 3v charger.
- This is a big negative imo as the runtime is extremely short with it.

Switch End
- Rubber clicky is a non-standard size. It's smaller in diameter.
- Also, the material finish is smooth unlike most rubber clickies.
- It's black and it does not glow in the dark. - It's a forward clicky. So you can turn it on with half-presses.
- It sticks out the back enough that it is very accessible to depress.
- But due to this, the light does not tail stand. 

In Hand / Body
- It feels great in hand. Very smooth but still grippy due to it's moulded shape.
- As it is not stainless steel, it is quite light and very comfortable to hold.
- You would easily fool someone even if you said this light costs over $50.
- 1 friend said it's shaped like a bullet. Other said it belongs in a ladies purse.. =P 

Output
- Has an output look very similar to the Romisen RC-F4 (non-Q5) but not as bright.
- Hot spot isn't super bright or well defined. It's about 60% brightness of RC-F4.
- Yellow corona visible around the hotspot. Not that noticeable in normal use.
- Overall output isn't that bright either. It's definitely not direct driven imo.

Runtime
- With LifePO4 17430 battery, the run time is extremely short.
- Around 15 minutes of full output then drops to half at 18 minutes.
- Then it trickles down to near uselss ouput at around 30 minutes.
- Primaries should last longer. I expect at least 3 times more.
- Overall, unless you use it with primaries, it's not practical.

After few days of use
- Carried in my bag with various other flashlights it does scratch easily.
- But not as bad as I expected. I'm sure it can be improved by polishing.
- Dunno. It's not my cup of tea. Not that bright, short runtime, not tiny.

Conclusion
- It's good for thos who collects flashlights and want something different.
- But in a practical sense, there isn't that much going for it really.

[Rating] (out of 10)
- Build - 8 (For what it costs, it's very good)
- Output - 6 (Average output and shape)
- In Use - 5 (Can't use normal 3.6v RCRs)
- Overall - 6 (Nice looking but that's about it)


----------



## portezbie

*Re: Where to get better quality forward clickies for DX lights?*

wow 2 out of 3 not working properly???That is really, really disappointing on KD's part....


----------



## dulridge

*Re: DX P7?*



MikeV said:


> Can anyone here recommend any of the DX 1x18650 P7's?
> 
> I know that none of these are nowhere near 900lm but I plan on trying some modding.:devil:
> 
> I would perfer one that is 1 mode with a big (50-55mm) aluminum reflector, but I guess beggers can't be choosers.
> 
> I am leaning towards this one but I don't know if it has a C-bin or not.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12588
> 
> Thanks for any info.
> Mike.



I have one. At 1 metre it is less bright than a Romisen RC-T5. Not even remotely close to 900lm. It has a tighter hotspot than the Romisen though so it seems brighter.

Oops. Checked the cell and it was only handing out 1.4A. Tried another 18650 which gave me about 2.5A. Brightness, strangely enough, is massively improved. 

At 1 metre it is maybe 50% brighter (According to my meter) than an RC-T5. Maybe 250-300 lumens.

It may be better at a distance - will test this the next time I am out in the wilds.


----------



## fordp

*5xCree Q5, Trustfire TR-800*

KD has begun selling a flashlights with 5xCree Q5, Trustfire TR-800. 
As described, it seems only be on / off, no modes. 8.4 V and 2.16 A provides 8.1 W from the batteries. With 85% efficiency in the driver gives approximately 15W to the LEDs. It is 3w per LED and about 800mA. It should provide 200 lumens per LED. 5x200 lumens would provide 1000 lumens but only 800 lumens out in the description. 
Regardless of what is right, so it should shine like hell :devil:


----------



## daimleramg

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Hey bessie ur avatar is an akudama too?


----------



## boysana

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Why no eval of the TrustFire TR-803?

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13096

Q5 and all? I have a few rc-c3's and are thinking about a mod but i may just order this light...


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



boysana said:


> Why no eval of the TrustFire TR-803?
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13096
> 
> Q5 and all? I have a few rc-c3's and are thinking about a mod but i may just order this light...


Small cr123 lights are common, so small slim ones like the TR-801 (150 P4 and 230 Q5 and 18650) are ones that would be nice to have actual reviews of and not just some comments here about them or pictures like with cat test.


----------



## boysana

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



Flashfirstask?later said:


> Small cr123 lights are common, so small slim ones like the TR-801 (150 P4 and 230 Q5 and 18650) are ones that would be nice to have actual reviews of and not just some comments here about them or pictures like with cat test.



Yeah but are small cr123 Q5 lights that common?

Just looking for the ultimate EDC, without mod work

b


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



daimleramg said:


> Hey bessie ur avatar is an akudama too?


 
Oh. Actually, I have no idea what it is. haha.
Just saw it and used it and stuck with me ever since. =P



boysana said:


> Why no eval of the TrustFire TR-803?
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13096
> 
> Q5 and all? I have a few rc-c3's and are thinking about a mod but i may just order this light...


 
I guess it's my experience and preference which keeps me away from certain brands, shapes, battery types. Single cell RCR lights are good because they are small but at the same time, the run time is never enough to be useful unless it has some lower output modes to compensate. 

That flashlight you mentione firstly is a Trustfire (which to me is similar to Ultrafire) and this sorta puts me off as I don't expect the quality to be anything that great. (meaning unreliable) Also, I expect it to be a direct driven light as people say that it is far dimmer with primaries. This makes it very predictable in what kind of output and runtime it will have. (Just have a look at some single RCR lights I've reviewed that are direct driven such as the Mini Cree 3W) Also, "tiny" full powered RCR lights tend to get way way too hot. (but seems this Trustfire doesn't as some say it's cool even after 20 minutes)

Single RCR lights that I like so far are X2000 RCR , Nitecore EX10 and Romisen RC-N3. I haven't tried RC-C3 personally but I expect it to be good as it's a Romisen and many people already approve of its quality. I guess you can say that I have now become far more picky about what lights I get than ever before due to sort of knowing what to expect from most newly released budget lights. =P (it's both a good and bad thing really...)

Also... I am now going to post up reviews of each light after a good few weeks of use if I can. As I don't want to make a mistake of reviewing a flashlight and giving it top praises after a day of use only to find out later that it is very unreliable after a few hundred clicks or becomes faulty after few days of use. (like my Eastward XA-Q5 light review....) Many trust my reviews when spending their hard earned cash so I don't want to make any mistakes anymore.... =)

*fordp* - That light certainly looks like a beast. 600 lumes+ minimum imo.
Maybe I'll get Jerry to send me that instead for the 2 faulty lights I got. =P


----------



## JWP_EE

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

New V5 KD tough buckle.

This is the V5 of the Tough Buckle Light series, it adds HAIII finish and revised body style.

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=5040


----------



## Probedude

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



JWP_EE said:


> New V5 KD tough buckle.
> 
> This is the V5 of the Tough Buckle Light series, it adds HAIII finish and revised body style.
> 
> http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=5040



No more KD buckle lights for me. I like the V3 size but not the switching method (flickered too much) and sloppy threads. The V4 was much much nicer, but too big in diameter and died after being dropped. The head being glued got all scuffed up when I fixed it.

I'm going to place an order for the Fenix LOD CE Q4.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Thanks for the heads up JWP. Seems they rounded the edges of the buckle end. =)
My V4 is still going strong although I haven't yet dropped it on concrete. hehe.

btw, there is a Q5 version of Ultrafire WF-606A at DX now.
This should be an excellent light for those who want a good 2AA light.


----------



## beefy6969

*Trustfire TR-800 5*Cree Q5, totally insane*

A certain popular chinese site (KD) is selling a new super flashlight, the

*Trustfire TR-800 5*Cree Q5*:wow: 

This amount of Crees on a torch is unheard of. The Crees are even Q5 binned too! With these specs, they are pushing the limits!

I'd like to get some comments rolling before I click the buy button.

Says takes (2)18650 or (1)18650+(1)CR123....WTF?

Personally I hate double 18650 lights. I much prefer the compactness of only (1)18650 cell. Does the pic shows that we can mix and match different battery types together? I thought that was dangerous.

My main question is will this top those cheap SSC P7 lights out there.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Trustfire TR-800 5*Cree Q5, totally insane*

That looks pretty interesting (minus the mixed battery bit), I wonder how it holds up to their P7 offerings, which they also rate at roughly the same lumens/output..


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: Trustfire TR-800 5*Cree Q5, totally insane*

Yes it will probably top those cheap P7 lights. But probably only for a short time because it will *fry quickly* :sick2:

My friend bought similar light from KD, it was called Mega 5xCree (I can't find it on a new KD site now). If this is similar light than don't buy it if you want to use it for more than a couple of minutes 

The good:

The 5xCree reflector looks really cool


 



The bad:

LEDs are in a removable module but *thermal path* between module and body is *very bad*. All heat goes to body only through a couple of threads on the top of the module. Current drain with 2x18650 was 2.3A ~ 18W. 


 



After only 9 minutes of runtime inevitable happened, driver made


----------



## Art Vandelay

*Re: Trustfire TR-800 5*Cree Q5, totally insane*

Electrolumens makes good lights with more than LED, but they are not cheap. You get what you pay for.


----------



## fordp

*Re: Trustfire TR-800 5*Cree Q5, totally insane*

As described, it seems only be on / off, no modes. 
8.4 V and 2.16 A provides 18.1 W from the batteries. With 85% efficiency in the driver gives approximately 15W to the LEDs. It is 3w per LED and about 800mA. It should provide 200 lumens per LED. 5x200 lumens would provide 1000 lumens but only 800 lumens out in the description. 
Regardless of what is right, so it should shine like hell :devil:


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Trustfire TR-800 5*Cree Q5, totally insane*



fordp said:


> .
> Regardless of what is right, so it should shine like hell :devil:



Yes, but what is the point of that if it only lasts for about 10 minutes before not working anymore?


----------



## jenskh

*Re: Trustfire TR-800 5*Cree Q5, totally insane*



beefy6969 said:


> Says takes (2)18650 or (1)18650+(1)CR123....WTF?
> 
> Personally I hate double 18650 lights. I much prefer the compactness of only (1)18650 cell. Does the pic shows that we can mix and match different battery types together? I thought that was dangerous.


Yes, I thought so too. Instead of 18650+ CR123 you can use 2x 18500 which I think is a much better option.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Trustfire TR-800 5*Cree Q5, totally insane*

Yeah. I don't expect that to survive any extended use for long.
The Aurora AK-P7 light I reviewed got so hot that I had to stop the run time test.
I got scared and my friend did also that the light might die due to how hot it got. =P

btw, there is a 7 x Cree Q5 light by Microfire for those who can afford it. hehe.
https://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=63&products_id=463


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

The thermal path in this light is so bad that after those 9 minutes the body wasn't even warm, but when I unscrewed the module it was too hot to touch. Heat is just trapped inside the light and not dissipated outside. 

Btw the same design have some other multiemitter DX/KD lights too. For example ultrafire WF-500 3xCree http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=177198 Many people complained that it died very quickly...


----------



## spgrk

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I'm looking for a single mode, single AA cell light with an SSC P4 emitter. I prefer the smooth, floody SSC beam pattern to that of the Cree. I have the MTE DX SKU 1995 but can't seem to fix the flickering issue, despite following the advice on several threads. There's this light (http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1263) on KD, but not much information about it, and I prefer the straight walled form factor of the MTE light. I wouldn't mind spending a bit more than for the standard DX/KD fare, but there doesn't seem to be much choice out there, at any price.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Dont know if i would get another 606A since i have the P4 version which to me is bright enough....maybe later on down the road i might pick one up, just wish they got rid of the cr2 and reverse clicky.


----------



## James Hamon

*dealextreme dropin for top lx6ak2?*

hi sorry if this has been asked before but my friend just broke the lamp in his top one of his coworkers broke it do to stupidity.So he was wondering if there was a led dropin preferably under $20 bucks plus shipping around 150 lumens - 200lumens with runtime of at least one hour.Im thinking dealextreme for the price just wondering if there is one you guys knew worked in the top lx6ak2.


----------



## fstuff

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

rc-g2 ($11):

0nce in a while, it doesnt light up when i click it on. i have to gently bang it against my hand to come on.

today, i used the rc-g2 heavily. i was constantly crawling under different desks doing cable runs. (my 1st real use of the rc-g2.)

by the 5th desk, the rc-g2 didnt turn on even after i tapped it a few times against the desk. i clicked it on/off a few times w/o avail. i thought the battery was dead.

i went back to my cubicle to get a new battery. b4 i put a new one in, i clicked it and it turned on. WTF?!

i replaced the battery anyway. no problems since then.

so i guess when it doesnt turn it, the battery is too low for the voltage regulator to kick in? (kinda like your gas tank near empty, and the car might or might not start?)


----------



## JWP_EE

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

My RC-G2 won't turn on when the cell voltage is 1.1V or below, but when it is already on it will run down to about 0.5V. I have found if the voltage is below 1.1V and it is already running I can turn it off and it will start back up if I turn it back on again before about 7 seconds.
I have even started it with a good cell and very quickly swapped to an almost dead cell. I don't recommend doing this as because it is too easy to cross thread the tail, but it is interesting.


----------



## Probedude

*RC-N3 - swap out the emitter for an SSC P4?*

Just got the RC-N3 to use as a light for my road bike. Beam is too tight. Was thinking of swapping the emitter for an SSC P4 emitter to try for something floodier.

How does the brightness of the SSC P4 compare with the Cree P4 (I think) in the RC-N3?

Dave


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: RC-N3 - swap out the emitter for an SSC P4?*

*Dave* - SSC P4 has a efficiency and output similar to the Cree Q2 bin. So I expect it to be similar or a bit brighter if you swap out the P4 in the RC-N3.

*James* - Not sure exactly what size the dropin is but if it's a common Surefire size, try this R2 one out as it has quite a few good reviews.

*spgrk* - Yeah. There isn't much choice when it comes to SSC P4 AA lights. I cannot think of any SSC P4 lights that I want to recommend either. Wish there were more of them around but they never took off.


----------



## James Hamon

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

hey bessiebenny this is pictures of the dropinhttp://s344.photobucket.com/albums/p352/jameshamon/i took from my top same type i dont know if dealextreme dropins work in the top(fit)or not so i was just wandering if anybody knew for sure.
Thanks


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



fstuff said:


> rc-g2 ($11):
> 
> 0nce in a while, it doesnt light up when i click it on. i have to gently bang it against my hand to come on.
> 
> today, i used the rc-g2 heavily. i was constantly crawling under different desks doing cable runs. (my 1st real use of the rc-g2.)
> 
> by the 5th desk, the rc-g2 didnt turn on even after i tapped it a few times against the desk. i clicked it on/off a few times w/o avail. i thought the battery was dead.
> 
> i went back to my cubicle to get a new battery. b4 i put a new one in, i clicked it and it turned on. WTF?!
> 
> i replaced the battery anyway. no problems since then.
> 
> so i guess when it doesnt turn it, the battery is too low for the voltage regulator to kick in? (kinda like your gas tank near empty, and the car might or might not start?)


 
Sorry to bug you, but are you running alkies in your G2......i find that the Cree emitters especially in the single cell AA lights prefer to use nimh......


----------



## mac66

*Cheap a123 powered flashlights*

I recently acquired a bunch of 123 lithium batteries for free and would like to pick up a couple inexpensive ($10-15) lights to use them in. I would prefer LEDs.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Wolf359

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

i would recommend the Romisen Cree RC-I3 LED Flashlight it is slimline and will give you the option of using cheap alkaline or aa recharageables after you have used up your free supply of cr123 cells.

1xAA
1xCR123A
2xAA


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Good morning all!

DX has a DIY kit for those who are in modding/building their own flashlight.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14880

Hi BB, wonder what do you think of this? It may not be a 'working' light but would be interesting to build one and test it out?

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## AvPD

*Re: RC-N3 - swap out the emitter for an SSC P4?*



Probedude said:


> Just got the RC-N3 to use as a light for my road bike. Beam is too tight. Was thinking of swapping the emitter for an SSC P4 emitter to try for something floodier.
> 
> How does the brightness of the SSC P4 compare with the Cree P4 (I think) in the RC-N3?
> 
> Dave


The bezel is removeable (although it doesn't look like it) so the beam should be adjustable. A Q5 from DX has a thinner base which also makes the beam floodier.


----------



## fstuff

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



alfreddajero said:


> Sorry to bug you, but are you running alkies in your G2......i find that the Cree emitters especially in the single cell AA lights prefer to use nimh......


 
yup, alkalines. will try nimh.

thx!


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

You will find that the performance of nimh is way better in the G2 then alkies......get some lsd's or some duracells and please skip on the energizers.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Alkaline batteries don't suit LED flashights as it isn't designed for high current draining devices due to its high internal resistence. Hence rechargeable NiMhs or Lithiums may last 2-5 times longer than alkalines in flashlights. 

*UPDATE*
- I am sending back Aurora Q5 2-mode & Eastward YJ-18WF to Kaidomain.
- Hence I won't be able to review these. (except for how they are built / design etc.)
- I'm going to ask Kai to send me some other lights instead as these ones are flaky...

*Luau* - I guess they are "ok" for beginner DIY'ers but at the same time, you would be better off just buying a good re-made light still imo. Also, I don't like how the light looks sorta and quality level doesn't look anything special. For those who want a "good" or "the one" light, I recommend spending some more money instead of buying budget lights as they are better made, uses more durable components and have better drivers and heatsinking.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

A little expensive at $31.98 but it seems like a nice 1xAA Cree XR-E Q5-WF (warm white) and the other 6 mode version has three strobes I would not need/use.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14971



alohaluau said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> DX has a DIY kit for those who are in modding/building their own flashlight.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14880
> 
> Hi BB, wonder what do you think of this? It may not be a 'working' light but would be interesting to build one and test it out?
> 
> Cheers,
> Luau


It may take somebody to buy one and comment on what you actually get as the product information is not complete. A nice host but I am not sure if I want to go looking for parts, especially if you need to byo switch.


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



Flashfirstask?later said:


> A little expensive at $31.98 but it seems like a nice 1xAA Cree XR-E Q5-WF (warm white)



WF is cool white bin.
http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/8799/creexlampcwfulloe4.jpg


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLamp7090XR-E_B&L.pdf


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

So DX is incorrect with the "WF" and warm white description?. Not sure if I really like the color as I was thinking about how the tint was similar to the new Fenix TK20 that is for the outdoors.


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Fenix TK20 has completely different tint. DX/KD descriptions are often incorrect and exaggerated...


----------



## Nite

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Have u rated the L-Mini?

Can you add it to your chart? Id like to see how it compares.

Its carried by shiningbeam.com

a CPFMer as well


----------



## Probedude

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



Probedude said:


> I'm going to place an order for the Fenix LOD CE Q4.



Well I did it today - I have an LOD CE Q4 on order. KD's V3 and V4 I bought together are the price of the 1 qty LOD CD Q4 shipped  Will let you all know how I like it when it comes in.


----------



## fstuff

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

rc-f4 ($14, takes 2 CR123 or 1 17670):

1) What cr123 batteries do you recommend from DX's site?

get the 5pack non-rechargables for $5?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5639

or get the rechargables? if so, which?
(i'll also need a charger. does Dx have 123battery/charger combo?)

2) What 17670 battery/charger combo do you recommend?


----------



## fstuff

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

bessiebenny,

in one of your posts (i cant find) you recommended another best-bang-for-the-buck flashlight over the rc-g2 because it was better for joe average for overall use.

Which flashlight was that?


----------



## TONY M

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



fstuff said:


> bessiebenny,
> 
> in one of your posts (i cant find) you recommended another best-bang-for-the-buck flashlight over the rc-g2 because it was better for joe average for overall use.
> 
> Which flashlight was that?


I'm not BB but the RC-N3 is a good RC-G2 alternative with great runtime on 2xAA but its maybe not the light you are thinking of.


----------



## dfischer

*Review - DX C3 6-mode -#12395 vs Lowes 2xC Cree*

I just got the DX 6-mode and it's leaving right away, so no beam shots. It's already packed and on a flight over-seas (got here just in time). But I liked it and will order a few more so they could be done another time. However, I'll do what I can by contrasting to the Lowes and a DX C3 single mode.

Build:
The 6-mode isn't tank tough, but built well enough. I don't know if it would take being used as a hammer, and I suppose the threads are a little rough, perhaps even a bit short (not enough of them) on the head. But really, short of using it for life and death, its more than fine. And I'd argue that buying 5 of these $20 lights would give you a better likelyhood of having one nearby then would 2 $50 ruggedized lights.

The C3 1-mode came with sand or something in the threads, a tailcap button that was too long internally (it kept flickering on and off), and a very dirty led, reflector, and glass. Cleaning all three made a noticeble difference in output.

I do think the Lowes is a bit better built, no complaints.

The 6-mode pill seems screwed and glued, certainly there is no easy way to unscrew it. You can see two very slight rather rough depressions where something probably was used to screw it in, but its at the bitter edge and you'll hurt those not very long threads getting it out. Guess I won't be cleaning inside it..

The Lowes is easy access.
The Lowes is quite a bit "bluer" of tint.

Batteries:
My 2650 Duracell NIMH fit fine, even slightly loose. I'd no time for a protected LiOn, but with the space given I'd bet they would fit.

DX Modes:
I wanted the 6 mode for the memory, and it works fine. The 3 levels of brightness seem well split, and the strobe and etc. modes are there, but who really cares? Switching from mode to mode is pretty intuitive.

Beam Quality:
First, I distinguish between spot, spill, and what I'll call "waste". Next, I'll compare against the Lowes 2xC Cree.

Spot @ 5':
10" wide for the Lowes, and in my mind too bright already, and it's a P4.
14" for the 6 mode, somewhat dimmer then the Lowes, a Q3.
12" for the 1 mode.
Spill @ 2'
28" wide for the Lowes, and rather weak
29" wide for the 6 mode C3 and very strong.
33" for the 1 mode C3
Waste Spill (light not well delivered, to dim for much use, but there) @ 2'
84" for the lowes, but it's not really much use. 
45" for the C3, and still mildly useful

@ 10' the difference is amazing. The C3 spill is very very useable, the Lowes is mostly beam.

@ 75' both beams are quite useful.
@ 150' I'd start preferring the Lowes as the DX is becoming so spread it's getting weaker. Still fine, but it's here and farther out the throw of the Lowes comes into it's own.

I suppose for boating, or the high beam of something quite fast, I'd prefer the Lowes. For feet to bicycles it's "how many DX's do you want?". On a bike I think I'd run two in a low and a high setting

Now, the Lowes has an optic and the C3's are OP reflectors, so it's clear the OP is doing it's thing. It's also clear the Lowes tighter optic is pushing most of it's light into the beam. I kinda hate this for anthing but pure throw as it just screws up your night vision and makes the marginal spill useless, but as mentioned there are times pure throw helps. Not that often in my opinion, but...

I'd love to see the lowes with a medium flood optic, and will try to get my hands on one. The OP on the C3 blunts the beam enough to not wipe out your vision and it spreads so much light to the spill that I'd call the spill useable and effective as is.

On optics, the C3 would be looking for something about 13mm deep and 18 wide, while the Lowes is about 15x35.

The single mode C3 came late and this review was updated later. I'd like to check the 1 mode spot against the 6 mode just to see, I'm not so sure I know why the spot and spill measurements are different with them. I'd expected them to be near mirrors of each other.

BB's runtime's I'm sure are right on, so I'll not be testing those.

Hopes this helps.

dan


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Review - DX C3 6-mode -#12395 vs Lowes 2xC Cree*

Squeezing some time to reply here. =)

*Nite* - L-Mini is an interesting light. I might get one when the time comes. Could be soon. =)

*fstuff* - Check out raymond's RCR tests. KD's RCR or the Gray Trustfires seems to be the best budget RCRs. But for lights that doesn't support RCR voltages, any CR123A's seem fine. For 17670/18650, this charger imo the best budget charger. Cheap all-in-one, this does the trick although it's not perfect. Batteries wise, just get any that is protected. In terms of real capacity, Trustfire/Ultrafire etc is no worse off than the AW's that is praised here it seems.

Also, not sure what light now. Hmm. It could have been RC-I3? It can do both 1AA and 2AA and isn't super bright but has really nice flat runtime.

*dfischer* - Thank you for posting such detailed review / comparison!

---

I'm leaving Sydney tomorrow and will arrive at San Francisco on Monday!
It'll be a hectic week so not sure if I'll have much time to come here. =(


----------



## fstuff

*Re: Review - DX C3 6-mode -#12395 vs Lowes 2xC Cree*



bessiebenny said:


> Squeezing some time to reply here. =)
> 
> *fstuff* - not sure what light now. Hmm. It could have been RC-I3? It can do both 1AA and 2AA and isn't super bright but has really nice flat runtime.


 
found your post:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2516095#post2516095

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2516152&postcount=126

"RC-G2 is one of the best for the money. Superb quality for under $12. 
It has a proper forward clicky, aluminium OP reflector, glass lense, O-rings in all the right places.
Has a bright very nice throwy beam pattern and good runtime with single AA.

RC-A3 has a different size/shaped reflector for a more floody output pattern.
It has less bright hotspot but a brighter spill. *It's better for general use imo.*"


btw:
you never updated your chart for throw for the RC-A3?


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Review - DX C3 6-mode -#12395 vs Lowes 2xC Cree*

I have the original RC-G2 and also the Q5 version......


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Review - DX C3 6-mode -#12395 vs Lowes 2xC Cree*

*I'm in US of A now!!* (in hotel after a long flight and no sleep)
My brain was 75% switched off when I landed so came straight to hotel in Santa Clara. hehe.
I'm not even sure if I'll even get a chance to tour San Francisco now as I have a tight schedule. =(

Only brought 1 flashlight. Nitecore SmartPD D10. haha.
Maybe I'll just write up a review while I'm ina hotel all week. 
Obviously, I can't do any measurements though. =P

Anyways. RC-A3 is a very nice light forgot about that. haha.
Didn't I update the throw? Hmm. I will when i get back to Oz.
I expect it to be no more than 800 lux @ 1m though. Not a thrower that's for sure.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Received my Fenix LOD CE Q4 in olive today. SWEET LIGHT!! 
Not much bigger than the Fenix E01, quite a bit smaller in diameter than KD V4 buckle (hard to tell from the photo). Fit and finish is perfect. Great threads, fine pitch so there's lots of unscrewing to remove the top and the o-ring feels like it's doing it's job. Doubt the head will accidentally come off. 5 modes!! Not that I need strobe and SOS but I'll gladly take the 2 lower settings.

The quality is very nice, no buyer's remorse. This is now my EDC keychain light.
Picture shows the Fenix E01, the new Fenix LOD CD Q4 and KD's V4 buckle light, all scarred up from disassembly to fix it after falling on the ground.


Also shown is the 'pill' removed from the KD V4. I couldn't get the PCB out with my fingertips and I'm too lazy to go to the garage to get my tweezers. PCB photos later.


----------



## nightfighter

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Hi, I'm after a AA Flashlight that is bright and has a wide flood as opposed to a long throw. What would you guys recommend?

I currently have an Aurora P7 and an RC-G2. 

Cheers


----------



## Nite

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I was about to start talking and then I realized im not qualified.

how about something with an adjustable beam?

Single cell AA? like will it use 14500?



nightfighter said:


> Hi, I'm after a AA Flashlight that is bright and has a wide flood as opposed to a long throw. What would you guys recommend?
> 
> I currently have an Aurora P7 and an RC-G2.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## nightfighter

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Are there any adjustable beam lights on DX/KD? I'll also be using actual AAs.


----------



## Nite

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

whats KD, oh kai domain?

I know i saw an adjustable flood LED on DX>.dont kno if it was AA.

Doesnt fenix have adjustable floods? some models on clearance at lighthound
maybe they just have adjustable beam power.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

*Forward Tactical Click Switch for Romisen RC-F4 :devil:*


Forward Tactical Tail Cap in Black or Gray


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

cool dude glad you made it to the U.S. you should give me a call when your able...


----------



## Sprocketman

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



Probedude said:


> Received my Fenix LOD CE Q4 in olive today. SWEET LIGHT!!
> 
> I would be grateful for your comments on the beam compared to the KD V4. I have the KD V3 SSC, and the best thing about it is the floody beam, perfect for what you need a keychain light for. It's also a little smaller than the V4, probably like the LOD.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Randy


----------



## Probedude

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



Sprocketman said:


> Probedude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my Fenix LOD CE Q4 in olive today. SWEET LIGHT!!
> 
> I would be grateful for your comments on the beam compared to the KD V4. I have the KD V3 SSC, and the best thing about it is the floody beam, perfect for what you need a keychain light for. It's also a little smaller than the V4, probably like the LOD.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Randy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Randy,
> Sorry for no pictures between the V3 and the LOD CE - I 'donated' my point and shoot camera to work for a while.
> 
> Side by side the LOD CE is the same diameter as the V3 buckle light but shorter.
> 
> Size:
> KD V3 buckle = 14.5mm diam x 78mm long
> Fenix LOD CE Q4 = 14.45mm diam x 74mm long
> 
> Brightness:
> Fenix at the brightest setting is brighter than the V3 buckle
> 
> Beam:
> V3 buckle -very smooth, lots of spill, smooth transition from the hotspot to the spill area.
> 
> Fenix - decently smooth - no hard edge going from the hotspot to the spill area but not as smooth as the KD V3. Spill is useable but spill size in overall diameter is smaller than the V3.
> 
> I just compared the beam to the KD V4 and I'd say the Fenix LOD CE is smoother than the V4, but similar in the amount of the spot vs the spill
> 
> The Fenix just feels so much better. Much better made, better finish. My V3 buckle flickers like crazy - not so with the Fenix (the V4 switching method was copied from the Fenix LOD CE). The LOD CE is not as bright as the V4 but it's perfect for keychain use. The V4 is too big (and slippery). Love the other modes too - I used to want the brightest thing in my hands but in actual use it's too bright. Nice that I can have both with the LOD CE.)
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Sprocketman

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Thanks, Dave, that was a very useful comparison.

Buy both of them, right? It's the Flashaholic way.

Randy


----------



## kirby

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Anyone care to comment on *KD CREE Q5 HAIII Buckle Light V5 (1AAA)* 
??

Thanks.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Hi All, I'm back in Sydney now after a tiresome work trip to US!
I only had 2 hours to tour San Francisco. Not much time really. =(

*Alfred* - sorry I couldn't call you there. Had late (11pm+) nights all week and didn't want to wake you when I got back to the hotel. hehe. I'll call you from here instead sometime. =)

I'm moving house sometime within 2 weeks. Can't wait!
Then I'm going to Korea/Hong Kong for 3 weeeks on a holiday.

I'm sending back the 2 faulty lights back to Jerry at Kaidomain.
I might get the KD V5 Buckle Q5 and some other light instead.

I apologise for such lack of new reviews or active responses lately.
I hope to post up some reviews after I move to my new home.
Thanks to everyone for not complaining too much and continued support. =)

Anyways. Jet lag is killing me. =P

*QUICK REVIEWS*

Okay, for those that cannot wait for my full reviews to ever appear for the last 5-6 lights I've received, here is a very very short rundown of my impressions.

*Romisen RC-A8*
- It shaped very funny and interesting. Looks and feels nice.
- But it's no performer. Not that bright, lack of RCR123A support.
- I wouldn't recommend this to anyone really. 4/10

*X2000 RCR 1-mode*
- It's chubby and stumpy. Push/Pull to vary the focus.
- Doesn't feel that expensive but still decently well made overall.
- Great output! Superb "no-hotspot" flood or can be "all" hot-spot also.
- Runtime is short. But you can get 18650 version instead if you want.
- For what it costs, it's a very speacial light indeed. I like it. 7/10

*Nitecore SmartPD D10 (1AA)*
- Now this is a high quality light. No wonder everyone raves about it.
- I love it. It's my current EDC. Gonna be hard for any other to beat it.
- Perfect UI. No accidental strobe or changing of modes while in use.
- No switch module to go faulty. Can act as a forward momentary clicky.
- Anyways. Get it if you can. It's the only 1AA light you'll ever need. 10/10

*Aurora 2-mode 18650 Q5* 
- This was faulty when I got it. It flickered very badly no matter what.
- But when it did work for few minutes, it wasn't too bad. Nothing special.
- Reverse 2-mode switch using resistor. Wasn't HA-III so it scratches.
- Dunno. It would be a decent light if it worked. But not worth it still.
- It was around $29 before. Now it's $50???
- I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. So I'll give it about 4/10.

*Eastward YJ-18WF*
- This was DOA on arrival. Didn't trun on 99% of the time.
- When it worked, it was bright. But not as much as YJ-XAQ5.
- Reverse 2-mode switch using resistor. *Wasn't* HA-III so it scratches.
- Dunno. It would be a decent light if it worked. But not worth it still.
- Seems it will have trouble with many protected 18650's length.
- I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. I give it about 6/10.

Kaidomain Tough Throw V1
- It's not cheap at $50. But for what it costs, it does actually deliver.
- It's very very much like the Dereelight DBS V2 in terms of look and feel.
- Also has a very similar looking super smooth and similarly DEEP reflector.
- It's a thrower. But isn't as concentrated as DBS V2 in the hotspot.
- Has 2 modes controlled by the driver. So half press changes modes.
- Nice olive HAIII anodizing. Reverse clicky. It also tail stands perfetly!
- Anyways. If you want a nice thrower, this is certainly not bad at all.
- I give it 7/10 for being well made and also performs well. But it's $50.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



Sprocketman said:


> Thanks, Dave, that was a very useful comparison.
> 
> Buy both of them, right? It's the Flashaholic way.
> 
> Randy



That's what I did at the beginning - bought a bunch until I found what I thought was the 'perfect' 1xCR123A, 2-AA, 2xCR123A, 1-AAA, etc. I bought the V3 and V4 buckle - together they were the price of 1 LOD CE Q4. Wasn't happy with the V3, pretty happy with the V4 except for the size and that it broke, REALLY happy with LOD CE Q4. The HAIII finish on the LOD CE Q4 is holding up REALLY well! Been on my keychain for a bit over a week now and not a scratch. Even the keyring hole hasn't gotten scuffed up yet.

Looks like I'll be buying these to give out as Christmas presents.


----------



## bspofford

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Just got an RC-N3 "Q5" from KD. List is $19, and advertised brightness is 180 lumens. Haven't measured the output, but my subjective impression agrees with 180lm claim.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Hey BB its all good man......


----------



## sino

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



bspofford said:


> Just got an RC-N3 "Q5" from KD. List is $19, and advertised brightness is 180 lumens. Haven't measured the output, but my subjective impression agrees with 180lm claim.



That's a great price if it really is a Q5 in there. That's less than a couple of bucks more than the old model at the DX price. I've been wanting this light, but maybe I'll hold off if a Q5 version is coming to DX as well as KD.


----------



## fstuff

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

link and price of *Nitecore SmartPD D10 (1AA)?*


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



fstuff said:


> link and price of *Nitecore SmartPD D10 (1AA)?*


You won't find that light at KD or DX.

However, you will find it at 4sevens for $59, minus the CPF discount if you use it.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



bspofford said:


> Just got an RC-N3 "Q5" from KD. List is $19, and advertised brightness is 180 lumens. Haven't measured the output, but my subjective impression agrees with 180lm claim.


 
As far as I know, I am the only one selling the true Q5 version of RC-N3.
The sales rep in Romisen has confirmed that too. It is easy to tell they are Q5 or not, mine has the Q5 engraved on each light. Another way to differentiate them is by compare the output with a RCR123A battery, the Q5 version is significantly brighter when running on a 4.2V Li-ion CR123A.


----------



## smelly

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

A quickie for Bessiebenny

I know you're very tied up at the moment but when you review the *2000 RCR 1-mode* would you comment on how easy it would be to change the driver and LED please.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Frobe22

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I just received the X2000 with a fingerprint on the inside of the lens, and I have not been able to open it without tools.
My guess is that lens, LED and driver are accessible if you dismantle the zoom ring from the front, but I have not been able to get sufficient grip on the 2mm wide smooth ring to loosen it. They may have used LocTite or glue to secure it.
Otherwise it works fine, but the battery barrel diameter could probably have been reduced with 5mm. When I get home I will test if it has sufficient air volume to float...

Edit: It leaks air through both lens and slider, will not test it in water.


----------



## raven2000

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Hi guys - New here and need some help ><
I want three torches: Build quality is important to me.
Firstly i want a portable one. Thinking about Fenix E01 or KD buckle q5, but other suggestions would be nice. Price range is around 20ish.
Secondly, a torch with a long throw. Thats all. Long throw and good build, dont want it getting wrecked. Max - $30. RC-F4 Q5, RC-G2 are ones im thinking about for this. 
Third, not sure if im going to get this one or not, but i want one with good splash/spray/spill over. This will be for indoors. 20-30. No ideas about this one.

The higher the throw rating is in the chart, the longer it will go. But what does the lightbox show? Thats why i dont have any ideas for the spill over torch.

Also can you tell me this: RC-f4 and RC-N3 are both sub 20$. Same size ( i think), but RC-F4 has better throw and lightbox. So why are they both six stars? What is so good about RC-N3?


----------



## TONY M

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



raven2000 said:


> Also can you tell me this: RC-f4 and RC-N3 are both sub 20$. Same size ( i think), but RC-F4 has better throw and lightbox. So why are they both six stars? What is so good about RC-N3?


:welcome:
I don't have the RC-F4 but the RC-N3 is built well, has a forward clickie, runs well off alkalines and lasts long on NIMH cells. It also has the option of using 2xAAs or one CR123/RCR123 cell which makes it a small and compact light.

I have considered getting the RC-F4 but it only runs off CR123/RCR123 cells. The primariy lithium cells are expensive and the rechargeable CR123s have much lower capacity.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

*smelly* - I have tried somehow getting to the emitter but haven't found a way to do it yet.
Mind you, I didn't try really really hard. But still, it doesn't seem that easy at all.

*raven* - Fenix E01 is smaller and has a much longer runtime than the Buckle Q5. But also MUCH dimmer. I use the E01 on my keychain as it's small and has a long runtime so I don't have to recharge so often. But, Buckle Q5 is a "torch". E01 is just like a portable matchstick in terms of brightness. btw, the new Buckle V5 is HAIII and is rounder in the edges so it might be better than the V4 that I have as a keychain. I'm gonna get one I think.

Long throw... Hmm. RC-F4 is cheap and good. But it's not a full-on thrower. There are better throwers under $30. You need to go for WF-400 or even more throw-oriented WF-600. Or... you could go for the X2000 18650 version. It can be 100% throw with no spill if you want it to be. It throws amazingly well also. Should rival the WF-600 imo. (I have the 1RCR version which is smaller with shorter runtime) It also satisfies your third criteria of all flood when needed. =)

RC-N3 is all about versatility while beaing so cheap. Also has good runtime. RC-F4 is cheap and compact/light with great output for the money. It's also built very nicely for what it costs. Hence their ratings. it's all about cost/performance ratio really. hehe.


*UPDATE*
- I have finally received the key to my new home. I will move in next week sometime. Possibly monday. Can't wait!
- Once I move in, settle and find all my equipment (such as my camera. hehe), I will start my reviews again.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Raven - I have the Fenix E01, Fenix LOD CE Q4, the KD Buckle Q5 V4, the KD Buckle V3, the RC-F4 and RC-N3, not to mention a ton of other lights.

RC-F4 and RC-N3 are both great. The RC-F4 is more compact (compared to the single CR123A RC-N3) and very bright, but the RC-N3 is not that far behind in brightness and being able to take AA's is a BIG plus. I can buy CR123A's for cheap, but for my bike light, the RC-N4 is what I use (just throw the NiMH on the charger once a week). The forward clicky is good too. If you can't get CR123A's cheap, buy the RC-N3.

The E01 has runtime as it's main selling point, but the light to me is too purple. The V3 had quality issues, the V4 much better but mine broke after dropping it once (maybe twice). The V4 is pretty big, much bigger than the E01. The Fenix LOD CE Q4 is 2X the price but you get 5 modes, good battery life, nice white beam, small (similar to the E01) and well made. I wish I had only bought the LOD CE Q4 instead of the V3 and V4 KD Buckle together. Sometimes a BRIGHT light is what you DON'T want! (close up work)

Lastly, if you're looking for a CHEAP keychain light, those squeeze lights from DX for $5.00 for 10qty is a great bargain and they work well.


----------



## raven2000

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Thanks for the replies guys!
Ive decided not to get the Fenix E01(too little light), the Romisen RC-f4, and RC-G2. 
EDC:
The Fenix LOD CE Q4 does look very attractive to me, but its out of my price range. Fenix E01 is not bright enough. For my EDC, after abit of research on the internet, i found this : http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10688 . SKU 10688 is 9cm (EDC enough for me), runs on one 1AA, has 5 modes, and is very bright. 
I prefer the KD Buckle but probedude said his one broke easily, plus its out of stock. (is this the same thing: http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=5040 ) ?
Ill make a decision for EDC after some feedback. I think sku10688 is more powerful plus its more customisable, and runs on AAs, but it is more bigger.(runtime will be longer as well) The build quality might not be that great either. Might still get KD Buckle. (is the link posted above the same thing)?
Anyway awaiting some pros feedback 

For the long throw and spill one, ive decided to follow bessies advice and get X2000 18650. (bleh i dont think its very attractive though). Anyway, i have no idea about batteries and chargers . I would have prefered to get one on AA, but this looks good. Anyway, so what should i buy from dealextreme to run this X2000? 
Do i have to use rechargeables(if so what charger/battery combo is good, protected or non-protected batteries??) I would prefer to buy cheap non-rechargeable ones ><
EDIT EDIT EDIT: I found X2000 3xAAA (sku.14230). WOOT!! Anyway, whats the difference between this one and the 18650 one?

PS: I already have a maglite mini (2AA), so im presuming that these ones (especially X2000) are superior to it.


----------



## PhantomLights

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



raven2000 said:


> For the long throw and spill one, ive decided to follow bessies advice and get X2000 18650. (bleh i dont think its very attractive though). Anyway, i have no idea about batteries and chargers . I would have prefered to get one on AA, but this looks good. Anyway, so what should i buy from dealextreme to run this X2000?
> Do i have to use rechargeables(if so what charger/battery combo is good, protected or non-protected batteries??) I would prefer to buy cheap non-rechargeable ones ><
> EDIT EDIT EDIT: I found X2000 3xAAA (sku.14230). WOOT!! Anyway, whats the difference between this one and the 18650 one?
> 
> PS: Sorry about the noob questions about batteries.


It seems one of the AAA versions of the light (sku.13732) is dimmer because the circuit outputs less current.

18650 is a good battery, it seems to be the most widely used for powering cree LED flaslights and they have a good capacity. A couple of 2400 mAh 18650s will cost around $9-10 on DX, and the charger another $9, so it is an initial expense, but it's a very useful battery.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



raven2000 said:


> (is this the same thing: http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=5040 ) ?



Yep, but with hard anodizing (tougher finish).
Bessie said the tail area was more rounded off too.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

CathastrophiX advised me that qualitychinagoods.com seems to be still selling the Romisen R-1A01.

http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/super-bright-waterproof-1xaaar1a01fl33-r1a01-p-731.html

No idea how many they have it in stock but it's a very decent light. =)
(Seems it isn't as cheap as what it was when I got it from DX though)

btw, I'm moving house in 2 hours from now!


----------



## holeymoley

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Just donated bb, keep up the good work. I'm interested in more Romisen reviews, and you're providing a bunch of great info here.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

HoleyMoley!! (hehe) Thank you so much!! 

I haven't done any proper reviews with photos for about 2 months now..
I just moved to a new home yesterday so once i settle, you'll see more reviews again. =)


----------



## Flash_25296

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Can anyone comment on which light has greater spill between the RC-F4 Q5 and the RC-N3 Q5?

I have the RC-F4 P4 and I really like it but I want one with more spill to use as a riding light for my road bike. I am considering the RC-N3 based on someone elses response in this thread, but was hoping someone had both Q5 models and could give a first hand account.

Thanks


----------



## Oink

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



bessiebenny said:


> I just moved to a new home yesterday so once i settle, you'll see more reviews again. =)



Do you have a special "Flashlight Testing" room? Congrats!


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



Flash_25296 said:


> Can anyone comment on which light has greater spill between the RC-F4 Q5 and the RC-N3 Q5?


I don't have any of the F4 lights, but I do have the RC-N3 Q5.

With the RC-N3 Q5 7 feet from the ceiling in 2xAA configuration, the flood/spill is 8 feet wide.


----------



## TONY M

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



Flash_25296 said:


> I have the RC-F4 P4 and I really like it but I want one with more spill to use as a riding light for my road bike.


I do not have the RC-F4 but have 2 RC-N3s and its a great light but the spill is not bright enough for cycling as it is quite throwy and has a defined hotspot. You can put in a diffuser however it is not as bright as the RC-F4. You may be able to use a diffuser with the RC-F4 to get brighter spill or at least a larger hotspot that may be more useful.


----------



## Flash_25296

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



TONY M said:


> I do not have the RC-F4 but have 2 RC-N3s and its a great light but the spill is not bright enough for cycling as it is quite throwy and has a defined hotspot. You can put in a diffuser however it is not as bright as the RC-F4. You may be able to use a diffuser with the RC-F4 to get brighter spill or at least a larger hotspot that may be more useful.


 
Thanks for the Info Tony M and Black Rose!

Looking at the light box readings for the RC-F4 it looks like they increased by 20% from the P4 (Throw 3400 LB 125) to the Q5 (Throw 5050 LB 150) is this going to be true for the RC-N3? It looks like the Throw saw the greatest improvement at around 48%! referenced to BessieBenny's chart


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

You will see some change, but I don't know if the percentage increase would be the same as the RC-F4, since that is a 2xCR132 light.

Take a look at the last picture in this post. 

It shows side by side beamshots of a RC-C3 P4 against a RC-C3 Q5.
Notice that the spill size hasn't really increased, it's just whiter and brighter with the Q5.


----------



## Flash_25296

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



Black Rose said:


> You will see some change, but I don't know if the percentage increase would be the same as the RC-F4, since that is a 2xCR132 light.
> 
> Take a look at the last picture in this post.
> 
> It shows side by side beamshots of a RC-C3 P4 against a RC-C3 Q5.
> Notice that the spill size hasn't really increased, it's just whiter and brighter with the Q5.


 
Your right the spill is not larger but the light in the spill is greater in that picture, but maybe that is just the optics of the camera and the cooler color of the Q5


Thanks again for the dialog!


----------



## PhantomLights

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I ordered the 18650 version of the X2000. I'd really like to try and fit this P7 module into the light, but I have no idea what beam pattern I would end up with.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Im one of those people thats happy with the N3 Q5 because of the fact that it uses two battery configurations.


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



alfreddajero said:


> Im one of those people thats happy with the N3 Q5 because of the fact that it uses two battery configurations.


That was one of the things that drew me to this light. 

Until I bought this light, I didn't have any CR123 capable lights. Now I can play around with CR123s a bit and see if I want to invest in more CR123 based or just stick with AA based lights. If I want more powerful lights, I have to go beyond AA.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I have three of them one i keep in cr123 config and the other two in AA format.....i have been edc'ing the cr123 config for a couple of months now ever since Bryan started carrying them and it hasnt let me down yet.....yes i do agree that it is bright as you stated in your other thread but using a soda pop cap really helps to diffuse the light.....and im also a Romisen fan as well. You just cant beat it for the price, just wish they came out with a 2 mode- high and low- so the runtimes on a rcr will be longer then what im getting now.


----------



## mrQQ

*Some interesting lights at DX*

Hi,

has anyone had a chance to try these out?

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15685

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15572

I'm really interested into 6*Q4 one, but why is it only 500 lumen


----------



## Jarl

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*

I saw the T6 earlier today, and like the look of it. Shark and 3s2p, anyone? I figure you can add another 1000 lumens with that


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*

I'm not sure if I like the side switch on the T6 and I wonder if it has an aluminium reflector?


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*

It does look nice.....i wonder if they are going to come out with a tail switch model as well.


----------



## cheetokhan

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*

Not likely that anyone has an RC-T6 yet since DX just posted them to their site yesterday. I do have one on order though
No tail switch!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!:twothumbs
I like side switches so much better. I dind't even have to think about ordering this; Romisen + side switch =


----------



## cheetokhan

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*



TONY M said:


> I'm not sure if I like the side switch on the T6 and I wonder if it has an aluminium reflector?



From the description at DX
- Coated glass lens with aluminum textured/OP reflector

Of course, DX has been known to sometimes be a wee bit inaccurate in their descriptions.


----------



## Fallingwater

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*

Oh for crying out loud:


> - Powered by 4 x CR123A, 3 x CR123A, 2 x 18650, *2 x CR123A + 1 x 18650, or 1 x CR123A + 1 x 18650 battery*


They STILL haven't stopped saying this. It's dangerous and it should never be done.


----------



## AlexGT

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*

Definetly a stupid comment on DX part that should be corrected before some genious takes them up on their word and hurts himself.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Hi All, I just updated the very first page with some updates / news.
I'm now starting to settle into my new place. So expect new indoor beam shots soon. hehe.

Once I finish writing up some full reviews of my last few lights, I might get some other lights such as the new Romisen RC-T6 monster.
Also might look into getting both Romisen RC-N3 Q5 (from Bryan) and the new Ultrafire WF-606A Q5 and do a comparison. 

I just don't want to order anything now as I'll be going on a overseas holiday in 2 weeks for nearly 3 weeks.
But once I come back, I should have some free time to do some serious reviewing. =)


----------



## cheetokhan

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*

QCGOODS2008, a.k.a szwholesale, a.k.a qualitychinagoods, has just posted a thread about the RC-T6 over in the Dealers Corner.
I ordered mine from DX, but they take forever to ship. I have not ordered from qualitychinagoods before so I dunno how they compare to DX.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

Black - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15685
Gray - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15686

Romisen brought out a replacement for the RC-T5 it seems.

Side clicky, 2 x 18650 / 4 x RCRs / 3 x RCR support.
1.5A regulated output. So Each LED runs at about 1W each.
I expect it to run pretty cool if that's the case also. :twothumbs
Doesn't say if it is HAIII so I assume it is Type II only.
Interesting 3 mode setup also. 2 / 4 / 6 LED modes. Nice.

Anyways. Very nice looking light for the money imo.


----------



## marschw

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

So.... who's gonna be the first to swap those with MC-Es?

BTW, isn't the 2/4/6 method of controlling brightness significantly less efficient than just reducing the total current travelling to all 6? I would think running more emitters at lower current would be more efficient than fewer emitters at the same current, pretty much regardless of the level of current you're talking about.


----------



## jzmtl

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

Each led already only sees 250 ma, so efficiency is already on high side.

I saw it and beamshot in marketplace, first thing it reminds me of is an orange.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

I just saw it in market place also. But specs are weird.
4 x Cree Q4 and saying it's 6 x 250 lumens. Hmmm. =P

Well, 2 LED mode is only using 0.5A. Not too bad with 2 x 18650's. 
It's not that dim however as it'll still be around 150 lumens!

Oh well. It'll just be a bright light no matter how you use it. =P


----------



## Flic

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

Am I the only one to have a problem with their claimed ability to mix a CR123 or a RCR123 with an 18650? 

Quote: 
"- Powered by 4 x CR123A, 3 x CR123A, 2 x 18650, 2 x CR123A + 1 x 18650, or 1 x CR123A + 1 x 18650 battery
- Supports both 3.0V and 3.6V CR123A batteries
- Versatile battery configuration: combine CR123A and 18650 the way you like"

That sounds like a recipe for disaster to me. Am I wrong? can someone shed some light on this??


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

Yeah. It's definitely not recommended. But considering it is a regulated driver and isn't pulling that much current, it may be safe in theory. 
Although, 1 x RCR + 1 x 18650 configuration may be a pushing it close to 1C for the RCR so it's the one config to avoid if possible.

LED Side ------------ Batttery side
~1500mA @ ~3.7v = ~700mA @ ~8v
(Assuimg RCR and using very rough values) 

If I get it, I'll probabaly use it with 2 x 18650 mainly or 3 x RCR when I want it shorter in length.


----------



## Mr. T

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

That Ultrafire WF-606A looks good. And I mean that aesthetically speaking.. Unfortunately only in black. 

There is a few small, cheap, RandomFire-models that could be interesting to take a look at. SuperFire WF-602D @ 11.44 (that seem to look like the Ultrafire 602D, big surprise...) P4, glass, alu, regulated, CR123A, short runtime..


----------



## MrGman

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*

Its only 500 lumens total. Beam pattern is not smooth and continuous. It is probably limited by what the driver can do and the driver is probably cheap and not that good. It probably wont run any better with more battery power and if you brought it up to only 800mA per LED that would be 4.8 amps at the LEDS then you would probably have your 900 plus lumens but at 18 watts of consumed power. Maybe you would get 1000 lumens out of it, but it would probably overheat and shut down or die if not well protected. 

Just looks like a ridiculous gimmick light to me.


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*

It looks cool and unique. not sure about the functionality since you have 6 crees running low. The flower-ish beam may not look nice to everyone but im planning to


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*



cheetokhan said:


> From the description at DX
> - Coated glass lens with aluminum textured/OP reflector
> 
> Of course, DX has been known to sometimes be a wee bit inaccurate in their descriptions.


 Don't I know...:thumbsdow.


----------



## CathastrophiX

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



bessiebenny said:


> CathastrophiX advised me that qualitychinagoods.com seems to be still selling the Romisen R-1A01.
> 
> http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/super-bright-waterproof-1xaaar1a01fl33-r1a01-p-731.html
> 
> No idea how many they have it in stock but it's a very decent light. =)
> (Seems it isn't as cheap as what it was when I got it from DX though)


 

Now it's removed from their webpage. I ordered one because I got an email stating they had them in stock.
I have not heard anything since, and they don't answer my mails. 
Has anyone ordered from them before and did you receive your items?

_EDIT: after writing this, I received a mail answering my questions._


www.matchstickglobal.com lists the R-1A01 on their web page too.


----------



## Fallingwater

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*



cheetokhan said:


> QCGOODS2008, a.k.a szwholesale, a.k.a qualitychinagoods, has just posted a thread about the RC-T6 over in the Dealers Corner.
> I ordered mine from DX, but they take forever to ship. I have not ordered from qualitychinagoods before so I dunno how they compare to DX.


Same thing. DX, Kai and QCG are all based in Hong Kong, and non-express shipping takes about the same.


----------



## Gator762

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

It does look pretty tempting! 

At first I was thinking of modding a [email protected], but I don't have rechargeable D cells or a charger. LSD D cells aren't cheap. Pulling AAs out of adapters isn't too appealing to me either. If I'm gonna invest in a new charger and cells, I'd rather go the LiIon route, the flashlight options are way better that way.


----------



## LEDninja

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*



mrQQ said:


> Hi,
> 
> has anyone had a chance to try these out?
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15685
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15572
> 
> *I'm really interested into 6*Q4 one, but why is it only 500 lumen*


The 6*Q4 is running at 1500 mA.
The P7 is running at 2800 mA.


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*

Do yourself a favor. Build your own, or have someone else do it.:thumbsup:

That way you know what you're actually getting.


----------



## dulridge

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*



Fallingwater said:


> Same thing. DX, Kai and QCG are all based in Hong Kong, and non-express shipping takes about the same.



QCG is on the mainland (Shenzen, OK, it isn't that far from Hong Kong.) - certainly it seems to take longer than DX or KD. I reckon on 5 weeks from order to delivery and they seem to ship pretty fast from ordering.

To the UK, post from Shenzen is a lot slower than from Hong Kong.


----------



## jzmtl

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

I wonder if there will be enough space to stuff in 6 drivers, each pushing 1 amp to one emitter. 

Won't be practical but hey, treat it like a hotwire and only run short time each time.


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

Why drivers? Just connect the pairs direct drive to 2x18650 
But if you look on that reflector it will be just a wall of light.


----------



## Jarl

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

lol, even better. 3 sharks, 6 MC-E's, 2 18650 (or similar) sized A123 cells. Oh, and a liquid nitrogen injector . About 10 minutes runtime on high 

5000+ lumens. Bring it!


----------



## cheetokhan

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*



Nitroz said:


> Do yourself a favor. Build your own, or have someone else do it.:thumbsup:
> 
> That way you know what you're actually getting.



I dunno bout that. If you want a side clicky, you have to start with a MAG, cuz nobody else makes side clicky barrels. Then you have to either use C or D lithium batteries, or you can use 18650 cells after you make a barrel spacer and figure out how to adapt for the length difference between 18650 cells and C or D cells.You'll need a custom heatsink designed for multiple LEDs, plus you'll need some tiny reflectors/optics to fit in the MAG head. And the driver electronics. And the customized switch assembly....
I know it's been done and all the parts are available, but that's a heck of a lot of work when this light is already built and ready to go.
It may not be perfect, but I'm thinking the Romisen will be a better base to start with than trying to mod a MAG.


----------



## Fallingwater

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*



dulridge said:


> QCG is on the mainland (Shenzen, OK, it isn't that far from Hong Kong.) - certainly it seems to take longer than DX or KD. I reckon on 5 weeks from order to delivery and they seem to ship pretty fast from ordering.
> 
> To the UK, post from Shenzen is a lot slower than from Hong Kong.


My experience is different, my orders from DX usually take 3-5 weeks to get here, just like those from Kai and those from QCG.


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*

It's alot of work but very gratifying.

Most of the items I have bought from DX and Kai end up being moded very shortly, if not immediatley after being purchased.

I don't buy many flashlights from either of them anymore though. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## 300winmag

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

This light is not even on there website yet but then again they only have several lights on the website.....


----------



## Dave_5280

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

It looks like the section at the start on the best lights is gone?


----------



## gratewhitehuntr

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

stupid




new



fancy



lights





looks great

would like to see the driver replaced with something at maybe 2-2.5 amps

just a little bump mind you


----------



## shadowjk

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*

My order from KD took 3 days before it shipped (the items were marked as "ships in 1-3 days"), 2 or 3 days before HK post had delivered the package in the destination country (fi), and additional 12 days or so for fi post and customs to bounce it around between 2 customs offices and 4 post hubs before telling me where to go pick it up...

(I refreshed the tracking sites 4 times per day to compile list of where the package was


----------



## Kerch

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*

All my orders from Deal Extreme have arrived quickly, sometimes within 7 days. This is to England by the way.

I can see the appeal of the RC-T6, the LEDs are more efficient at lower current, so the battery life should be good considering the output.


----------



## mrQQ

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*



Nitroz said:


> Do yourself a favor. Build your own, or have someone else do it.:thumbsup:
> 
> That way you know what you're actually getting.


 
thats a great idea indeed, however it gets very expensive very quickly..


----------



## Mr. T

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*



shadowjk said:


> My order from KD took 3 days before it shipped (the items were marked as "ships in 1-3 days"), 2 or 3 days before HK post had delivered the package in the destination country (fi), and additional 12 days or so for fi post and customs to bounce it around between 2 customs offices and 4 post hubs before telling me where to go pick it up...
> 
> (I refreshed the tracking sites 4 times per day to compile list of where the package was


If that's Finland that sucks. 

This is a tracking from a DX-order:

20 aug -- ICA Nära Ljura, Försändelsen är överlämnad till mottagaren.20 aug (Collected by me)

20 aug -- ICA Nära Ljura, Försändelsen har kommit till mottagarens utlämningsställe. Express körs ut till mottagaren, övriga försändelser aviseras.20 aug (Arrived at post office)

20 aug -- Posten Företag Vrinnevi Park, Försändelsen är vidaresänd till mottagarens utlämningsställe. (Arrived in my town and has been sent to my post office)

19 aug -- Stockholm utr,Sverige, Försändelsen har kommit från avsändarlandet till Postens utrikesterminal för sortering.17 aug (Arrived in Stockholm to be sorted)

17 aug -- Hong Kong, Försändelsen har lämnat sorteringsterminal i utlandet för vidare transport till Sverige.16 aug  (left sorting terminal to transport abroad)

16 aug -- Hong Kong, Avsändaren har lämnat in försändelsen i utlan.det
 
That is DX hands it to the post office on the 16th, that is Saturday (or if the did it on Friday) on Sunday it is sorted, and I guess they fly it out on Monday (18), and we can see that it has landed in Sweden on Tuesday (19), and from that it has landed, one should get it the next day. In this case, Wednesday (20). 

12 days vs 1 day. :sigh:

There seem to be a lot of vodka stuck in that mail-system.


----------



## jpk

*Re: Some interesting lights at DX*



Mr. T said:


> If that's Finland that sucks.



Well, usually it doesn't take quite that long.

Here is an example of one of my (many) packages from DX:

06.08.2008, klo 09:18 Saapunut toimipaikkaan/terminaaliin (arrived at post office)
05.08.2008, klo 17:42 Lähetys rekisteröity 00000 HELSINKI (package registered)
02.08.2008, klo 13:18 Lähetys saapunut maahan 01000 HKI VANTAA, ULKOMAANTERMINAALI (Arrived in Finland)
31.07.2008, klo 18:16 Lähtenyt Suomeen 01000 Ulkomaa/Foreign country (left for Finland)
30.07.2008, klo 13:59 Postitettu lähtömaassa 01000 Ulkomaa/Foreign country (Mailed in originating country)

Posted on Wednesday, arrived here on Saturday, nothing happens on Sunday and I picked it up on Wednesday. I was hoping to get it on Tuesday, but it seems to have spent one day at customs doing nothing.

There is another package waiting for me at the moment, was posted in HK last Tuesday.



> There seem to be a lot of vodka stuck in that mail-system.


Well, I guess only locally


----------



## puzzl3

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

how much?


----------



## Kerch

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I received my X2000 today, my initial impressions are positive.

The build quality is just about satisfactory, which was the main thing I was concerned about. The beam is fairly uniform, so the LED/lens/reflector are reasonably well aligned. However, there is too much space around the 18650 cell, which can cause it to rattle. There heatsinking is reportedly poor (maybe non-existent), so that might be worth modding, although I guess it's not as vital with the P4 chip as with some of the higher power LEDs.

The adjustable beam is the main selling point, and it doesn't disappoint. Its flood is brighter than that of my Eastward YJ Q5, and it can throw further too, just don't expect it to do both at once.

Overall a genuinely versatile light, with the suspect build quality being fairly represented in the cheap price.


----------



## matt0

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*



puzzl3 said:


> how much?







Did you click either of the links in the first post?


----------



## cm64

*Smallsun range from DX*

Does anyone know anything about these flashlights from DX. They seem to be a new range & look very interesting for the price ??


----------



## polar_bear

*hey all*

Sorry I couldn't find an intro thread so I thought I would start this thread off with it. Im a 19yr old student of network computing. I'm mainly into survival, which emcompases (to me at least) lots of other expensive hobbies such as torches/flashlghts.

I'm looking for a light for a ghb I'm making, I want to get it from dealextreme so I've searched on here but being a total newb most of it has went over my head lol. 
I'm looking to spend about $30 max on the light, definately dont want a headlight as I'll get one of those aswell. 
I don't need this light to be a monster lumen wise but I think a good amount of flood will be usefull as it will be for walking over rough terrain. I'm not too bothered about what type of battery it will use, but if its going to use something like cr123 then some advice on a charger and the required adapter for it to work in the uk will also be needed.

Many thanks and I hope in time I will be able to contribute to this great forum. Oh and sorry if my typing isnt great at the minute, I have a bad cold and I'm having trouble concentrating due to it.


----------



## polar_bear

*Re: hey all*

Forgot to add that these are a couple I've been looking at 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3343
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6162
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1995
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1993


----------



## lostpacket

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Hi, newbie here

Maybe I missed something, but did the place selling the Rexlight get into some legal troubles and quit distributing it?

Any ideas where I can get one? I have searched many places and can't find it. 

thanks

edit: oh the irony of my avatar and unenlightened status


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: hey all*

I'm not sure if shiningbeam ships overseas but here are two lights that might interest you too. Ese AF2, MF DA1.

These lights from DX might also interest you. One, Two, Three.

Will you be using rechargeable AA batteries? They can take the higher draw of the LED lights and will give you better runtime. 2AAs would help give you better runtime with alkaline batteries, they usually have less strain on the batteries.

Would you like multiple modes? Lower output for longer runtime or if you don't need as much light.

:welcome:


----------



## polar_bear

*Re: hey all*

Which ever battery type I end up using will be rechargeable, allthough I will put a couple primarys in my bag incase they have discharged when I need them most.

I'm not bothered about strobe or sos modes but a low and high intensity function will probably be usefull. If it needs to be used for its intended purpose I will be travelling 30 miles so more run time will mean alot less batteries needed.


----------



## lostpacket

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

ok, nm, I just read page 2


> *UPDATE MAR 19* - KD have stopped selling Rexlights!


----------



## TONY M

*Re: hey all*



polar_bear said:


> Which ever battery type I end up using will be rechargeable, allthough I will put a couple primarys in my bag incase they have discharged when I need them most.


 
Sanyo Eneloops do not self discharge quickly at all holding about 85% of their charge after one year. They are fantastic batteries and you really can't go wrong with them.
:welcome:


----------



## Marduke

*Re: hey all*

To get some footing on the terminology, you might want to take a look at the Welcome Mat and Wiki

There is also a headlamp section here.

:welcome:


----------



## polar_bear

*Re: hey all*



TONY M said:


> Sanyo Eneloops do not self discharge quickly at all holding about 85% of their charge after one year. They are fantastic batteries and you really can't go wrong with them.
> :welcome:



yeah I had heard that but I thought they were about £18 for four which is a little bit too much at the minute.


----------



## polar_bear

*Re: hey all*



Gunner12 said:


> I'm not sure if shiningbeam ships overseas but here are two lights that might interest you too. Ese AF2, MF DA1.
> 
> :welcome:



I quite like the MF DA1 but I think the Ese AF2 is a little thin and long for my style.

Thanks for all the welcomes everyone


----------



## polar_bear

*Re: hey all*

Im thinking that this will probably be the right charger for me if I end up going with non standard batts


----------



## Marduke

*Re: hey all*



polar_bear said:


> yeah I had heard that but I thought they were about £18 for four which is a little bit too much at the minute.



You need to shop around. There are a number of places you can order from where you can get them at about $ 12 USD for four. There are also other brands of low self discharge cells which you can find cheaper.


----------



## polar_bear

*Re: hey all*



Marduke said:


> You need to shop around. There are a number of places you can order from where you can get them at about $ 12 USD for four. There are also other brands of low self discharge cells which you can find cheaper.



Ah ok I'll get some of those then thanks.

My current list in preferred order is this
http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-75/MF-DA1-Cree-Q5/Detail
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3343
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7503
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.9070
any thoughts are experiences with these?


----------



## pOkiE

*DealExteme R2 P60 Drop-In?*

Hey guys Im pretty new to flashlight tech and wanted to know if the DX R2 drop in (http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11836) sku 11836 works good on a Surefire 6P? I was originally going to purchase the surefire p60L module before I started to read this forum but have recently bought a Fenix light and love its performance. 

I dont know anything about rehargable batteries so I intend to use the Surefire 123s and only need a 1-mode drop in. I also dont know what the specs of a light mean, only the lumen measurement(but I have read that it isnt a good spec to go by). Does this unit really produce 225 lumens with the setup Ill be using? I just think its insane to buy a $13 module that will more than triple the performance of my light. 

I have also read about gaps when using other drop in modules and wanted to know if this particular unit creates a gap and what I need to do to fix it. 

I would also like to know how reliable DealExtreme is since theyre a HK based estore and I have had bad experiences with a couple. Sorry for all the noob questions but I appreciate any help...Thanks!


----------



## phantom23

*Re: DealExteme R2 P60 Drop-In?*

I know you need only one mode but this one (5 mode) is brighter than sku.11836.
Shipping from DX takes 2-3 weeks but they're quite reliable.


----------



## polar_bear

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I've never had a bad experience on about 8 orders


----------



## fstuff

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

*BessieBenny* 
since you created a new lightbox, are you going to retest all your lights for lux and throw so everything is consistent? (PLEASE!)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

*fstuff* - I will try... But some are my friends, some are modded, some are now faulty or just broken.. So I'll try what I can.. hehe.. I'm still in the process of getting everything ready.. btw, I just ordered the Romisen RC-T6.. =) anyways, my review thread is just growing too big too fast and I'm losing control of how I want it to look. Once I come back from the overseas trip next month, I should have some free days off work/family so I'll get it all done then. =)


----------



## 1dash1

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



Kerch said:


> I received my X2000 today, my initial impressions are positive.
> 
> The build quality is just about satisfactory, which was the main thing I was concerned about. The beam is fairly uniform, so the LED/lens/reflector are reasonably well aligned. However, there is too much space around the 18650 cell, which can cause it to rattle. There heatsinking is reportedly poor (maybe non-existent), so that might be worth modding, although I guess it's not as vital with the P4 chip as with some of the higher power LEDs.
> 
> The adjustable beam is the main selling point, and it doesn't disappoint. Its flood is brighter than that of my Eastward YJ Q5, and it can throw further too, just don't expect it to do both at once.
> 
> Overall a genuinely versatile light, with the suspect build quality being fairly represented in the cheap price.


 
Kerch:

Agreed on all counts.

... 



It's funky light. Reminds me of a platypus ... it's got a lot of strange parts thrown together:

Bulbous aspheric lens.
For zoom operation, the head slides in and out like a trombone.
Cheap, oversized barrel. Almost big enough to fit C-size cells. (It's got longitudinal fins running down the inside of the barrel to act as a reducer!)
Wonderful flood, nearly perfectly uniform and artifact free.
Bright! Almost too bright for my purposes. I wish it had another mode!
Unexpectedly good throw from the squarish "space invader" focused image (the shape of the led emitter). _This thing throws almost as far as my brand new 250 lumen M20 R2_.
The led image (yellow zebra stripes) appears very strange on whitewall hunting, but blends into white with distance or when de-focused. The blending may actually enhance color rendition.
Tailstands! Sorta. It wobbles a little because the rubber cap sticks out a sixteenth of an inch (for no reason).
3 hour runtime to 50%, estimated by eye. Another 1 hour runtime til battery runs low (2.75V), with light output still in the usable range at the end. I'd say about 8-10 lumens.
Nicely sculpted, beautifully designed precision head. Hardly seems to have anything in common with the arcane "plain jane" body design.
Overall, I give it a thumbs up. :thumbsup:

Certainly, it's one of the oddest lights in my collection.

And it's got great potential for modding...

.
_Edit: After further side-by-side comparisons, the X2000 (18650 version) outthrows my M20 R2, 3D MagLite LED, and Task Force 3W. Not as far as my Tiablo A9S, but nonetheless pretty damn far for a $20 flashlight._

_._


----------



## highseas

*Has anyone used this 4 in 1 LED kit?*

I'm wondering if you any of you own or have used this 4 in 1 kit. It is advertised that it can take both AA and CR123 (it comes with different tubes for different configurations).

Here is a link:

http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=5062

If you have it could you shed light on its lumen ratings, and runtime (under different configurations) and comment on the diffuser kit's effectiveness? Any other information pertaining to this light is welcome too.

Or, if you have something SIMILAR to this product, please also post a link/pic and discuss. Thanks a lot!

Edited to add link.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Has anyone used this 4 in 1 LED kit?*

I was also checking that out as well.....just wished they came out with a Cree version.


----------



## TONY M

*Re: hey all*



polar_bear said:


> Ah ok I'll get some of those then thanks.
> 
> My current list in preferred order is this
> http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-75/MF-DA1-Cree-Q5/Detail
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3343
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7503
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.9070
> any thoughts are experiences with these?


The RC-N3 and RC-I3 are nice lights. The RC-I3 alows you to run on 1xAA for more versatility while the RC-N3 has better throw and a forward clicky.
Both are solidly built and can use cr123s.
(BTW I do not own a RC-I3 but it does get good reviews).

Also shop around for Eneloops, everything is expensive here but the odd bargain can be found.


----------



## highseas

*Re: Has anyone used this 4 in 1 LED kit?*



alfreddajero said:


> I was also checking that out as well.....just wished they came out with a Cree version.





Lighthound has the same thing for $48, and eBay has it for about $50. I really like everything about the kit, except perhaps the bulb. I just spent my LED money on something else, but this kit looks good...

Here is the eBay link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Solarforce-Flas...wItemQQimsxZ20080901?IMSfp=TL0809011362r24527

Hopefully an owner can enlighten us on this light. The quality seems quite fine. The lantern is really cute too.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Has anyone used this 4 in 1 LED kit?*

Now that is an even better deal at that price.......


----------



## highseas

*Re: Has anyone used this 4 in 1 LED kit?*



alfreddajero said:


> Now that is an even better deal at that price.......



Get it, and let me know :nana:

Do it. You want it. $48 man.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Has anyone used this 4 in 1 LED kit?*

Lmao, we will have to see........


----------



## highseas

*Re: Has anyone used this 4 in 1 LED kit?*

Lol, no pressure seriously. But IF (big if) you do get it, please post some pics and let us know.

I just ordered a Solarforce L2 R2 as well as batteries and stuff. I wish they would develop similar kits for the L2...


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Has anyone used this 4 in 1 LED kit?*

Just wish that the light used a cree emitter......would be well worth it indeed.


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: Has anyone used this 4 in 1 LED kit?*



highseas said:


> If you have it could you shed light on its lumen ratings, and runtime (under different configurations) and comment on the diffuser kit's effectiveness? Any other information pertaining to this light is welcome too.



The build quality seems reasonable. It uses old Luxeon III so the light output is pretty low. With RCR123 I would guess 80 emitter lumens and only about 40-45 emitter lumens with 2xAA. The tint is bluish :sick2:. Next week I'll post more impressions. I'm going to mod it with SSC P4 U2 for at least double light output


----------



## highseas

*Re: Has anyone used this 4 in 1 LED kit?*

Thanks a lot for the information on this light! :twothumbs

If you use the SSC P4 U2 to double the light output what will that do to the runtime? Please keep us posted when you have modified it.


----------



## cm64

*Re: Smallsun range from DX*



cm64 said:


> Does anyone know anything about these flashlights from DX. They seem to be a new range & look very interesting for the price ??




Anybody ??


----------



## Kerch

*Re: Smallsun range from DX*



cm64 said:


> Anybody ??


Most of them seem to have plastic lenses and reflectors and/or use less powerful P4 or Q3 LEDs.

There is one with a Q5, but there seems to be a mix up in the specs, it claims to have 100 lumens maximum brightness (drawing 500mA current), yet only lasts 30 to 50 minutes on 3*AA batteries, which doesn't add up.


----------



## cm64

*Re: Smallsun range from DX*



Kerch said:


> Most of them seem to have plastic lenses and reflectors and/or use less powerful P4 or Q3 LEDs.
> 
> There is one with a Q5, but there seems to be a mix up in the specs, it claims to have 100 lumens maximum brightness (drawing 500mA current), yet only lasts 30 to 50 minutes on 3*AA batteries, which doesn't add up.



I saw those specs. You are right, for a Q5 they don't add up. I would expect more lumens & much longer run time - at least 2+ hrs maybe more on 3x AA ? I think I will wait a while & see if DX get the specs sorted out / corrected before I spend my money :thumbsdow


----------



## losthope

*Any Reviews for Ultrafire MCU WF-1000L P7*

Anyone got one yet


----------



## allburger

*Re: Any Reviews for Ultrafire MCU WF-1000L P7*

I am waiting to hear about this one too. It's by far my favorite looking DX light yet!!!


----------



## qwertyydude

*Aurora AK-P7*

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12588

I just got mine, and already took it apart after taking some initial readings. This 2-mode light is directly driven, not even a resistor so don't even think about extending the tube and running 2x18650. The switching is just a direct connect switch and as I measured with my DMM another ~7 ohm resistor to drop some voltage. Bulb was not centered.

So my modifications meant taking out the pill. Removing the original thin positive wire drilling the board and putting in a thicker 16 gauge wire. And putting arctic silver heat sink grease. At the switch end I took the switch apart and soldered the little piston to it's spring. All this to reduce lost power. I then centered it and after cleaning the bulb very very carefully, reassembled it. I measured initial current at 2.35 amps. With my mods I'm running 2.6. Each reading was taken on a fully charged Trustfire protected 18650 2500 mah li-ion cell. The light is noticeably brighter. And by guessing even outshines by about twice as much my directly driven nimh 3-cell 128 led flashlight which pulls close to 4.5 amps, each 5mm led drawing 35 milliamps.

This light is bright!

I'll post pics and beamshots when I can.


----------



## Superdave

*Re: Aurora AK-P7*

How quickly is it killing those batteries?


i noticed that after about 10 minutes of use my 18650 direct driven P7 light gets quite dim.. 

any blue tint after it's been on for a while?


----------



## qwertyydude

*Re: Aurora AK-P7*

So when I leave it on I get about 45 minutes before the cell protection kicks in. When fresh it draws 2.6 amps when dying I measure about 1.9 amps. After about 15 minutes the flashlight gets pretty hot. Not burn your hand off but about 115 degrees at the head. My lithium powered 606A gets to about 125-130 degrees, which is too hot to hold.

I did a crude brightness comparison. I did a ceiling bounce test and pointed my camera at a white card, and look a light meter readout. When fresh this is just almost about as bright as a 50w mr16 halogen lamp which is rated at 820 lumens. So if I have to take a guess that it's outputting about 650-700 lumens after my mods. I tried driving it temporarily at 4.5 amps, briefly only to measure light output, and my camera is saying it's about 850 lumens. So these really can output 900 emitter lumens but even with improved heatsinking of the aluminum pill I'd say it couldn't handle 10 minutes on at 3 amps.


----------



## Anto

*Re: Aurora AK-P7*

Is there any room to stick a driverboard in the back of the module? I've been interested in a P7 but wanted to mod it with a regulated board.


----------



## eprom

*Re: Any Reviews for Ultrafire MCU WF-1000L P7*

Some folks give a little information and beam shots over here.


http://www.britishblades.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63666


----------



## French_Candle

*Re: Any Reviews for Ultrafire MCU WF-1000L P7*

I have ordered one , i am waiting...
:devil:


----------



## polar_bear

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I've just ordered http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/t...Cree-Q5/Detail I'll let you know what I think when I get it. I better go and source some good batteries for it now.

Does this look like a good price to you? Its about £4 more than cpc but I get the delivery and I'll buy a couple books since I'm getting free delvery.http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000P0EDRQ/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE


----------



## qwertyydude

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

You can buy them with a regulator, just look for the 5 mode ones. I didn't want a regulator because I know they have pwm flicker and also the regulators seem to sometimes change brightness a little when they get hot. Direct drive is as reliable as they get too. Since there are no delicate electronics to burn out technically this light can be submerged and still work.


----------



## Mostlarge

*Ultrafire MCU WF-1000l P7 First Impression*

I ordered the Ultrafire WF-1000L from DX. It arrived wrapped in newspaper and tape in a manila envelope. I was expecting the worst seeing how the light was shipped but everything was in excellent order. Less than 2 weeks from order to delivery.

Fit and Finish is better than I was expecting. Threads are nice and smooth. Better than the MRV SK I just sent back. Light came with more lubrication than needed. Better than dry. The clicky is a little stiff and sticks on every 4th or 5th click. I think the spring is getting caught on something. A little modification will be needed.  Comes with a rubber anti-roll ring that is removable. I like the fact that they used rubber for this as it seems a little more comfortable than a metal ring would be. Ha III finish is smooth and free of defects. Battery tube has some diamond knurling that is cut too shallow to be effective and does not help with grip which is a little slick. 

Emitter seems to be nicely centered. Bright and sizable hot spot surrounded by a slightly yellow corona, which then blends into a nice spill. No rings or dark spots. Spill is the same brightness from inside edge to outside edge. I have not seen the beam at night yet, so I will wait to make a final judgment but so far so good.

UI is straight forward. High, low, strobe (not sos). Unfortunately no memory.:sigh:

I will try to update this post with some beam shots tonight.

This looks to be one heck of a camping light.

So far I am very satisfied with this light. I was expecting the worst from this cheap DX light and i'm happy to report that it has exceeded my initial expectations.:twothumbs


----------



## Techjunkie

*TrustFire HA-III GITD SSC P7-C 900-Lumen LED Flashlight (2*18650)*

"TrustFire HA-III GITD SSC P7-C 900-Lumen LED Flashlight (2*18650)"

Just purchased this from DX (...) and after dumping quite a bit of commentary in the forum there, I figured I'd share it here as well. (Not sure why I can't start a thread in the review area, which is why I'm pasting it here.)

Copied and pasted from my comments on this torch in the DX product page forum:

...

---break---

Received it today, but the protected 18650 batteries that I ordered with it were missing from the pacakge ... Looks like it will be a while before I can review. 

It's a very handsome torch. Anodizing looks great except for two small nicks, one on the tailcap and one on the body. The tailcap is slighty darker than the rest, but in the end, it looks and feels like an expensive, quality torch. Good heft, even without the batteries. Can tell even without batteries that it will be very head-heavy even after batteries are installed. 

Threads are smooth, no squeak. Silicone gasket on business end of head makes tightening the bezel very difficult. A bit of the red slicone shredded off the first few times that I removed and reattached the bezel. Wont be doing that too often. 

The pill is bronze as shown, which is a bit of a disappointment, as I understand that DX sku 14413 (P7 drop-in) is now shipping with an aluminum pill for improved heatsinking. I was hoping this would have been upgraded as well. 

Noted that there's definitely some room for aluminum foil around the reflector, inside the head for whatever improved heatsinking that might provide. Unfortunately, the head is anodized on the inside as well and anodizing is not as thermally conductive as bare metal. The metal reflector sits on top of the emitter's plastic bezel, so while it might be warmed by radiation, it does not draw heat by direct thermal conductivity to the emitter. The threading between the pill and the reflector have considerable play, offering too much jiggle for good thermal conductivity, in my opinion. (Thermal grease would be a welcome addition here.) Likewise, the pill is surrounded by a steel spring before entering the neck of the flashlight. That means that while the brass pill draws heat directly from the emitter, the pill's only conduit for transmitting heat to the body is the thin spring. I would have been more impressed if the reflector, head, pill and neck were all machined to make direct contact and were coated with thermal grease. That not being the case, the fins on the neck are only for show as far as I'm concerned (not expecting the head to draw heat effectively) and add unnecessary weight to the head, making the torch very top heavy. From what I've seen, this torch is not alone in these shortcommings - all the P7 based torch pics on DX appear to share the same design. This one being the most expensive (and single mode), I'd be surprised if any others were engineered any better.

Emitter centering is perfect, and would have to be, as the hole in the reflector is a perfect fit for the emitter, with no space to spare. 

Tail clicky has very nice action. GITD button cap protrudes from bottom ever so slightly, so tailstanding is out. Travel on the switch is very short, so it's easy to work with your thumb while holding the torch dagger style. 

I have several other torches to compare this to, including single and multi Cree lights, SSC P4 drop-in, high power incans, including 7000 lumen hotwire. Looking forward to putting this to the test when the batteries arrive.

---break---

Preliminary testing... I got impatient waiting for the batteries to arrive and decided to test with NiMH AAs (Japanese white-positive Duracell Pre-charged, aka Eneloops), using paper rolled up into a tube as a make-shift battery carrier (no tail cap, obviously). 

The six (somewhat used since last charge) AA batteries in the tube tested under no load at a total 7.62v. The in-line multimeter DT9205A (purchased from DX) showed 1.74A pull. Assuming a voltage drop to ~1.2V per battery under 2A load (Eneloop testing charts found at CPF), that's a total draw of about 12.5W (7.2V x 1.74A), considerably more than the current that a P7-C would draw when regulated to exactly 3.6V (2.8A @ 3.6V = 10W). Even a very inefficient driver would have less than 20% loss, so I can only assume that the emitter is a bit overdriven, assuming the cheap DMM used for testing is remotely accurate. 

I should point out that I have my doubts about the accuracy of the multimeter. As a reference, I have compared this to a 3x CREE Q2 torch built to direct drive the three CREE emitters in parallel on 3 C batteries in series. The 3 C batteris measure 4.5v total under no load and the same multimeter shows .75-.80A draw, only ~3.5W total, whereas total draw of three Q2s should be more like 7.5W total. Voltage does drop under load, and under lower voltage, the emitters draw less current, but the current still seems too low. Similarly, single CREE P4 "3W" torches that I have all draw less than 2W each according to this multimeter. Maybe the DMM is more accurate at higher current. I would hate to think that the SSC P7 torch is drawing 16-18W! Especially given my observations about heatsinking above. I would hate for a $70 torch with no warranty to self destruct. 

Power consumption aside, the brightness of this torch at the ~7.2v (under load) provided by the NiMH AAs I tested with does exceed the brightness of the 3x Q2 DD torch I mentioned above. I've estimated the brightness of that torch at ~500 lumens and approximate the brightness of this P7 at around 600 lumen. I'm hoping to see improvement with the 18650's fully charged, but wont be surprised if I don't. (The AAs I used are capable of much higher discharge rate than this and don't drop voltage much under this 1800mA load.) I think that each emitter chip in the P7-C putting out 150-180L for a total of 600-720L is much more realistic than expecting the full 900L claimed by TrustFire's advertising. 

Testing was limited to a few short bursts of only a few seconds each, because of the difficulty of holding the AA batteries in the tube, in the flashlight, and using the DMM probe with an aligator clip at the tail thread and a magnet at the battery -. 

During this very brief testing period, I did observe a very pleasing beam pattern, which both out-threw and out-illuminated the 3X Cree. (It had better, at 3x the measured power consumption.) As I'd hoped, the large diameter reflector in this torch does an admirable job of focusing the giant emitter into a well defined (large) hotspot, while also providing lots of bright spill. The best way to describe it is to imagine the beam pattern of a typical single emitter, OP reflector torch or drop-in, magnified several times in size and power. It is not all flood as described by users of P7s with smaller reflectors (or hotwire bulbs in Mag reflectors). By my own experience it has a more well defined hotspot than an SSC P4 drop-in that I own. My first impression is that this torch has very pleasing throw and flood combined. Not the master of either throw or flood compared to my spotlights and hotwires, respectively, but a very pleasing combination of performing well in both camps. That's perfect for me, considering that it's my intent to use this torch and the dedicated rechargeable batteries and charger I've purchased with it to be my all-around go-to torch. My hotwires run down all too quickly and my LED throwers just aren't floody enough (or bright enough with diffusion filters) for my taste. 

I will write again when I have received the Li-Ion batteries and have been able to more extensively test against other torches outside at night. I might provide video and fixed-ISO stills as well.

--break--

Loaded two fully charged 18650s tonight. Combined voltage of the two was 8.46V. Not sure how much these batteries sag under load, but was very surprised to measure 2.12A draw at the tailcap. That's almost 18 Watts! I ran the torch at 15 second clips and output was visibly increased compared to the 6 half-spent NiMH AA test. By my estimation this thing cranks out at least 700 Lumen. Will grab some quick beamshots tonight if I get a chance.

:EDIT: Tested again with same DMM and now only seeing 1.2A pull from 8.4V batteries. (Right on spec for emitter.) Not sure whether DMM is behaving differently or torch is, after adding thermal grease and foil around head. Torch does not seem as bright to me anymore, but I can't tell if that's my mind playing tricks, or the buck in this thing finally settled in and is limiting current properly now.

:EDIT2: Performed a runtime test on fully charged batteries (2x gray Trustfire protected 2400mAH 18650s). Torch ran for 2.5 hours. Got warm after 10 minutes and was only hot to touch after running it unventillated in a paper bag from 2 hrs to 2:15 into the test. Brightness seemed full on right until the end when the protection on the batteries kicked in. After this test, I loaded another set of fully charged batteries, and voila!, flashlight is back to sucking amps again and visibly brighter to me. Mesurements are right back to what I originally observed, over 2A at the tailcap. I think the thermal grease must have been causing some resistance in the electrical path and letting the torch get that hot must have allowed it to run off of the threads. The beam pattern, runtime and brightness combined has quickly turned this into my favorite torch. The HA-III coating and the forward clickie switch I've installed in the tailcap round it out completely for me.

--break--

Performed a shootout of the following lights tonight. It's a pretty diverse blend of different LEDs, incans, reflectors, collimators, filters. Torches compared:







Many photos of indoor/outdoor beamshots*, with embedded captions available at: My photobucket album
*Note: camera's white balance was forced to Tungsten (3200k) which expects very warm light. As a result, the LED shots all look VERY blue. I should have forced the WB to shade (7000k) instead, which gives a much more accurate representation of how these LEDs appear to the human eye. I have added a single beam shot with WB set to shade to show the difference.

This is my first 2x18650 torch with such a large head and a tail-clickie, and I have to say, I find carrying it a bit akward. I'm used to carrying Mag's with my hand all the way up toward the head, javelin thowing style, working the switch with my middle finger. Working the tail clickie with my thumb on this torch while holding it dagger style exaggerates how head-heavy it is. I keep shifting my hand back toward the top, wishing it had a side switch instead. A shorter barreled version for 2x18500 would be nice, or a side switch version would be even nicer.


----------



## popcornpicker

*Any Experience With These?*

DX SKU 52 @ $1.19 U.S.
3x LR 41 @ $3.36/100
4.8cm=1.89"
5.0g=.18oz
These might be a middle ground between fauxtons and Streamlight Nanos. The main complaints seem to be about the batteries. If each one is checked,cleaned, has good batteries, they may have some potential. The weak spot seems to be the keychain. A possible cure could be a ring to attach it to a keychain.


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Any Experience With These?*

I am pretty sure they are bigger than fauxtons. I've also never had good luck with those little 1.5v button cells.


----------



## popcornpicker

*Re: Any Experience With These?*

The fauxtons are real big sellers, especially since I give them away. The Nanos are eye-poppers.
There must be something between 47 cents and 8 bucks that would be good for people that are more than a casual acquaintance.


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Any Experience With These?*

I would say the nano is between the 47 cent fauxtons and a $15 Fenix E01 for close friends and family.

At $1.85 each, DX used to cell Nichia GS versions of the fauxton, but they are currently out of stock.

For a particularly geeky acquaintance, you could get them a solar rechargable keychain light for $2.99
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13088


----------



## aljsk8

*ESE LZ2 Shiny Stainless Steel Light*

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13973

I love stainless lights so i had to order this
and im pretty impressed

easly worth $35 to a stainless steel fan like me

tint isnt the best and there are some issues with the emitter sitting to low - this is fixable with some skills

but as for the actual body its very nice good threads
it has a light polish which hasnt taken all the machining marks out but it keeps the edges looking crisp - (think mcgizmo)
overall the body is better than the stainless steel ultrafire in my opinion - although a little heavier (which i actually like) and yes it is stainless steel

the reflector needs modding to make the beam a little better but it is very bright and throws well. better than a stainless ultrafire

some might not think its worth the extra $ over the ss ultrafire but i think it is

hope that helps

if you have more questions just ask

Alex


----------



## Essexman

*Re: ESE LZ2 Shiny Stainless Steel Light*

Thankss for the write up.



> if you have more questions just ask


 
I have a question, what's the Police Style Strobe like? I mean, how is it compared to normal strobe, what makes it "Police Style " ?:thinking::thinking:


----------



## aljsk8

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

wow - how did my post end up there - thats not where i put it!

erm its just a fast strobe

now how do i put my post where it should be?


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: ESE LZ2 Shiny Stainless Steel Light*



aljsk8 said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13973
> 
> I love stainless lights so i had to order this
> and im pretty impressed
> 
> easly worth $35 to a stainless steel fan like me
> 
> tint isnt the best and there are some issues with the emitter sitting to low - this is fixable with some skills
> 
> but as for the actual body its very nice good threads
> it has a light polish which hasnt taken all the machining marks out but it keeps the edges looking crisp - (think mcgizmo)
> overall the body is better than the stainless steel ultrafire in my opinion - although a little heavier (which i actually like) and yes it is stainless steel
> 
> the reflector needs modding to make the beam a little better but it is very bright and throws well. better than a stainless ultrafire
> 
> some might not think its worth the extra $ over the ss ultrafire but i think it is
> 
> hope that helps
> 
> if you have more questions just ask
> 
> Alex



The original stainless steel 1AA light used to be under $25 and allowed both regular and rechargeable Lithium cells, albeit it was only single mode light. Both KD and DX had them.
They were highly praised.

- Vikas


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



aljsk8 said:


> wow - how did my post end up there - thats not where i put it!
> 
> erm its just a fast strobe
> 
> now how do i put my post where it should be?


The light you posted about is a DX light that is affordable, so the mods moved it to this thread, which discusses similar DX lights.


----------



## LEDninja

*Re: Any Experience With These?*

Thanks for the suggestion & link.
Some former colleagues asked me "how's LEDs?" and when I replied "LEDs seem to have plateaued" suggested I get into solar panels. They are EEs.


Marduke said:


> For a particularly geeky acquaintance, you could get them a solar rechargable keychain light for $2.99
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13088


----------



## ace0001a

*Another budget LED DX/KD Flashlight*

I haven't read through this entire thread, but I think this is thread for my post:

I just noticed yesterday that DX has a new TrustFire TR-Q5 Q5-WC 220-Lumen GITD LED Flashlight:

https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15876

Now finally a clone of this type is available at a price I am willing to pay (yes I know I am cheap). As I recall, we first saw this design being sold as Kaidomain's "Tough Tactic" flashlight in natural type-III anodization: 

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1102

Like the special 1AA Kaidomain flashlights before, the Tough Tactic was one of their customized flashlight products. To my knowledge, they wisely didn't have that large of a batch made as it hasn't been a big seller for them. That is why they've tried to sell it in a "gift pack" that either included 2 protected 18650 batteries or a holster with 1 battery. That is also why they haven't been able to sell it at a lower price like their competitor DX. DX has thier version which I believe is just a standard one that isn't customized:

HA-III Cree R2-WC HA-III 5-Mode Memory 250-Lumen LED Flashlight (1*18650/2*CR123A)
https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14597

And if you compare KD's Tough Tactic to DX's HA-III Cree, you can see that DX's version can accept both a single 18650 or 2 CR123 battery configurations along with having a 5-mode switch versus the 2 modes that the KD one has...as usual, DX has been able to undercut KD again by selling theirs at $28.45 and I was tempted to order one...until I saw SKU15876.

I do remember the original Jerry that worked for KD mentioning that they made sure the Tough Tactic was better made than the OEM ones that their competitors sell, so maybe that's why they paid more for them and aren't able to sell them for at a lower price.

Now the new TrustFire TR-Q5 Q5-WC 220-Lumen GITD LED Flashlight appears to just be a standard black type-II anodization, but it doesn't specify on the product page. Another thing to note (as has already been previously mentioned here) is that this flashlight design basically is a Dereelight CL1H V3.0 clone.

Anyway, I just pulled the trigger on the new Trustfire TR-Q5 and I look forward to getting it. I may still try the HA-III one they sell...


----------



## Bertoluce

*Re: Any Reviews for Ultrafire MCU WF-1000L P7*

*Ultrafire MCU WF-1000l P7 My first led flashlight and my very first beamshots. *

*




*


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Any Reviews for Ultrafire MCU WF-1000L P7*

Now that sucker is bright, looking at the pics it seems to have a lot of flood.


----------



## mac66

*Some DX light reviews*

I have access to CR123 batteries at work so I thought I would buy a few inexpensive lights from www.dealextreme.com and try them out for possible use by the guys in my department. We've been using them for about a month now and this is my opinion. I don't have the ability to measure their output but they are all so much brighter than the lights we currently use, no one is complaining.

*Ultrafire WF-505B Cree P4 bulb uses 2xCR123 is 4.5" long and cost $15.50*
Comments: This is a Surefire knockoff and is an awesome little light. Very bright, but it does get quite warm after awhile. Comes with wrist strap and belt clip. It is now what I carry around with me on a daily basis. This little sucker lights up the field behind my house.






*Romisen RC-G4 Cree bulb 2x123 or 1x18650 batts 5" long $17.80*
Comments: Very bright w/tight spot. Has a large head. A little large for pocket carry but makes a great tactical light. Has three modes, full power, 2/3 power and flashing mode. Sealed with O rings. Wrist strap. The front edge of the crown is very sharp as well. I am starting to like this light more and more as I use it.





*
Romisen RC-M4 Cree P4 bulb, 2x123 or 1x18650 battery. 5.25" long $17.30*
Comments: Not at bright as the G4 above but is still bright and is slimmer profile. Same exact light as the Romisen RX-A Xenon light except the M4 is LED. Nice overall light. Comes in black or gray. Wrist strap This was chosen as the most popular light by the guys in my department. They liked the looks, feel, and balance but I thought the surface is too slippery and hard to hold onto under stress.






*Romisen RC-K4 Cree XR-E bulb 2x123, 3xAAA or 1x18650 5" $17.24 *
Comments: Brightest of the bunch and versatile since it can use 3 different types of batteries. It comes with a 3/AAA holder and a plastic reducer sleeve for the 123s. Good solid feeling light. It is now my primary tactical light. Wrist strap. This thing is bright. I shined this baby in the air last night and the police helicopter from the city next to mine flew over to see what it was. Yikes! (his landing field is about 3 miles from where I live)


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Some DX light reviews*

You should really get a holster so that way you can choose which one you want to carry on a daily basis. Im digging the looks of the M4 especially the bezel.


----------



## mac66

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

The RC-M4 is a really nice size light. It is the favorite lights of my staff.

The other thing about all the above lights is that they use a reverse clicky button. Tactically a forward clicky is better. But for the money they are all good buys.


----------



## eprom

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

hi,

* [email protected] *has sent a UF WF-1000L full review link in German. And has a lot information and comparison. Here is the translated link.

http://translate.google.com/transla...thread.php?t=61035&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&sl=de&tl=en


----------



## Tohuwabohu

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



eprom said:


> hi,
> 
> * [email protected] *has sent a UF WF-1000L full review link in German. And has a lot information and comparison (StefanFS made measurements I think



StefanFS does a great job and makes better photos than me.
Hmblgrmpf is my nick in the messerforum.net, I made the measurements in that thread.

Stefan


----------



## cheetokhan

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

Got mine today. 
With fresh 18650 cells, it draws 650ma, 1.1A, and 1.4A. 
There really isn't a big difference in output between the levels. It's noticeable, it's just not like other variable lights that have a super low and a blinding high. This is more like bright, brighter, and brightest. 

Pros:


Good quality machine work like all my other Romisen lights.Threads are clean, smooth and already lubed and it uses double o-rings.
Beam is very smooth. Just a tiny hint of a dark ring around the hotspot. The outer edge of the beam has a flower petal effect, but it's not at all distracting in real use.Spill is very broad.
Side reverse clickie works great. I suspect it's a mechanical 3-way switch. Takes a full click to change modes and you have to cycle through all 3 modes to turn it off. The light stays in it's last mode even when you pull the batteries. Modes are: off - 2 leds - 4 leds - 6 leds - off.
Tail is flat so it does tail stand pretty good, but I wish it had an even wider tail so it would be more stable.
Cons:


Tail only has a single lanyard hole. I had to remove the lanyard so it would tail stand. Wish it had two holes so the lanyard didn't wrap around the end of the tail. Should be an easy fix with my drill press.
Head appears to be glued. Can't get the bezel off. The head will unscrew from the switch assembly, but I still couldn't remove it. It feels like there is some wiring twisting around between the head and switch assembly when I unscrew it. I'll play with it more later.
I wanted a bright, floody, light for home remodeling work, and I think this light is exactly what I wanted.:thumbsup:


----------



## hyperloop

*Got the spares before i got the light*

Well, here goes, i ordered a wrong item off DX, i got these 3 x 7.2 volt, 700mA, 5W Xenon Bulbs instead, not their fault, mine. 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3048

So, now that i have these bulbs i need a light that can fit these bulbs!!  

Before i make another wrong order, i think its better that i ask for help from you experts here. 

Any suggestions?? I would prefer 18650 cells as i recently got 2 (1 main and 1 spare for my 1 x 18650 cell LED light) and its easier to have the same cell instead of CR/RCR 123s.

It doesnt have to be a great light, just something that fits that bulb, runs off a 18650 cell and uses my wrongly ordered bulbs as a spare. Thanks a million in advance gentlemen.


----------



## Fenris

*Re: Got the spares before i got the light*

I think you maybe run into a voltage problem. One 18650 won't be enough and two will


----------



## kosPap

*Re: Got the spares before i got the light*

I believe that you are good with 2 rcr123/17500 or 3 cr123s. 

Anyway here are some choices

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2566
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2025

the former ,ust be the incan cheapest light to run with 2x17500s.

I have several of the latter and focusing is...hmmmmmmm you either got to lower the lamp or work with a bezel screwed off too much


----------



## csshih

*Brightest Light on Dealextreme?*

Well,since all the brightest light on DX threads all pretty old, I'm asking for an update? can anyone tell me the brightest light in 3 categories, A) under 15$ B) under 25$ C) over 25$? Thanks! oh, and can they use only AAs or AAAs?


----------



## bspofford

*Re: ESE LZ2 Shiny Stainless Steel Light*



aljsk8 said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13973
> 
> I love stainless lights so i had to order this
> and im pretty impressed
> 
> easly worth $35 to a stainless steel fan like me
> 
> Alex


 
*On sale at ShiningBeam.com for $30 after "CPFuser" coupon. Great service and much quicker coming from USA. While you're there, check out the "weekly specials" section.:thumbsup:*


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: ESE LZ2 Shiny Stainless Steel Light*

I also highly recommend the RC-N3 Q5 version from Shiningbeam as well.....uses 2 AA's or one cr123 or rcr123.


----------



## Techjunkie

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I just ordered 3 forward clickie switch tailcaps from shiningbeam. I wish I had never heard of CPF. Every time someone mentions a vendor I haven't heard of before, I almost immediately order something. :scowl:


----------



## cheetokhan

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

I managed to get the head apart. Tapped it several times against the edge of my workbench and the glue gave way.
Inside, I found that the LEDs are wired in 3 individual pairs and each pair has it's own driver circuit. There are 6 wires between the driver board and the LED assembly. 2 wires for each pair of LEDs.
There is only one circuit board which has the three way switch and all three driver circuits mounted on it.
The LEDs are glued to a solid aluminum slug about 3/8" thick with that heatsink glue that looks like white caulk. That slug sets down into the head and is pressed down by the aluminum reflector. Pretty good heatsinking. Not like those cheezy P7 lights that just use the reflector to draw the heat from the LED.
Should be very easy to mod:naughty: 
I don't much like having to click the switch through all three settings to turn the light back off. I just want Off and Daylight


----------



## jzmtl

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

Three new 900ma drivers. :naughty:

Can the tailcap take generic 1 stage clickies?


----------



## cheetokhan

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*



jzmtl said:


> Three new 900ma drivers. :naughty:
> 
> Can the tailcap take generic 1 stage clickies?


 
I don't have any other tailcaps that will fit on this light so I dunno if you could just swap tailcaps.
The existing tailcap would be hard to mod for a switch. The way it's made, the batteries extend pretty deep into the tailcap. There is a spring in the tailcap, but it's resessed way down in there. 
I'll try to add some pics of all the parts later today or tomorrow.
I would keep the side switch. That was my reason for buying this light. I have modded a similar light, DX#6411, and was able to keep the side switch. This light has plenty of room around the existing switch and under the LED assembly for drivers.
I really want to find a way to use a driver like the one in my Jet II IBS light that uses a half press to cycle modes. I'm thinking I might wire up the LEDs in a series/paralell configuration and run them all together, but let the the regulator do the dimming, instead of switching pairs on and off.
The light actually works really well the way it is, I just don't like being forced to click though all the modes to turn it off.


----------



## jzmtl

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

Yeah I hate those type of clickie too, and kept me from buying tiablo a9.


----------



## mac66

*Cheap Lights- Group Shot*

I posted this over in the Incandescent light forum because some of the lights I bought were xenon but I wanted to post this picture of all the light together.

From left to right

9V GNP SDU Xenon $12.95
Hugsby B2 Xenon $10.74
Romisen RC-M4 Cree $17.30
Romisen RX-A Xenon $10.74
7.2V COP Compass Xenon $9.12
Romisen RC-G4 Cree $17.80
Romisen RC-K4 Cree $17.24
Ultrafire WF-505B Cree $15.50


----------



## webley445

*KaiDomain drop in kits for Maglites.*

Anyone using these?
See some Q5 kits that have the module, lens, and reflector. wondering if they are worth the time and money as a quick and simple upgrade for a 2 and 3D?


----------



## tx101

*Re: KaiDomain drop in kits for Maglites.*

I have just ordered the Q5 kit from Kaidomain, so I would be interested in what CPFers have to say about this ......


----------



## Techjunkie

*Re: KaiDomain drop in kits for Maglites.*



webley445 said:


> Anyone using these?
> See some Q5 kits that have the module, lens, and reflector. wondering if they are worth the time and money as a quick and simple upgrade for a 2 and 3D?


 
I just received my KD Mag Q5 drop-in + aspherical kit from KD yesterday... it' so much fun it's freaky!

The drop-in module is impressive! I've got it in a Mag 2D and on two ordinary D alkalines, it's pulling over 2A, ~5W. The fitting is very snug and when I removed it to rotate the emitter I sheared off the pos contact, which was easily replaced with a blob of solder, slightly filed. The snug aluminum fit conducts heat away from the emitter and into the body, which is great, considering that the CREE Q5 appears to be cranked to maximum brightness. All this for little more than those wimpy Mag LED Lux III drop-ins.

The aspherical lens is a LOT of fun. It throws like nothing else, and distinguishes this kit from every other single emitter, reflector combo. If only KD also provided an extended bezel to protect the lens and allow head-standing.

LuxLuthor wrote up a shoot-out of three aspherical kits and gave some great detail on the KD drop-in. Check it out.


----------



## cheetokhan

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

Did a ceiling bounce test to show the difference in output between the three levels.

Low (2 LEDs) 16 Lux
Mid (4 LEDs) 28 Lux
High (6LEDs) 38 Lux

I did this test in a very tiny room with a 60 wall incandescent bulb light fixture in the ceiling. My light sensor is facing straight up, towards that light fixture. When I turn on that ceiling light, my meter reads 36 Lux.
So the Romisen RC-T6 is beating my 60 watt ceiling light.


----------



## surfinsmiley

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*



cheetokhan said:


> Did a ceiling bounce test to show the difference in output between the three levels.
> 
> Low (2 LEDs) 16 Lux
> Mid (4 LEDs) 28 Lux
> High (6LEDs) 38 Lux
> 
> I did this test in a very tiny room with a 60 wall incandescent bulb light fixture in the ceiling. My light sensor is facing straight up, towards that light fixture. When I turn on that ceiling light, my meter reads 36 Lux.
> So the Romisen RC-T6 is beating my 60 watt ceiling light.




.............

Can you show us some pics of that thing in action?


----------



## cheetokhan

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

To give some sense of how bright the RC-t6 really is, here are some of my other lights in comparison. 

Romisen RC-c3 (CR123)= 4.3 Lux
Romisen RC-N3-Q5 (CR123)= 4.8 Lux
Kaidomain 4279 (18650) = 6.5 Lux
VB-16 (1X18650 or 2XCR123) = 10 Lux
Eastward YJXAQ5 = 10.4 Lux
Stock Mag LED (2XD) = 1.9 Lux 
Malkoff Mag (3XC) = 11 Lux
Lumapower MRV Digital (18650) = 7 Lux, (2XCR123) = 10 Lux
Raidfire Spear (18650) = 13 Lux
EX10GD (CR123) high= 4.7 Lux @ 1.04A battery current.
Jet II IBS (CR123) high= 8.1 Lux @ 1.28A battery current.
EagleTac T10C (CR123) low= 2.9 Lux @ 180mA battery current.
EagleTac T10C (CR123) high= 12 Lux @ 1.8A battery current. 
RC-T6 (2X18650) Low (2 LEDs) 16 Lux
RC-T6 (2X18650) Mid (4 LEDs) 28 Lux
RC-T6 (2X18650) High (6LEDs) 38 Lux


----------



## MiniLux

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*



cheetokhan said:


> RC-T6 (2X18650) Low (2 LEDs) 16 Lux
> RC-T6 (2X18650) Mid (4 LEDs) 28 Lux
> RC-T6 (2X18650) High (6LEDs) 38 Lux


 
Just try it with 4 x 16340 3.7v, it's brighter than with 2 x 18650, and the changes between levels are much more noticeable 
Might also be a good idea to use 4 x 18340 for improved runtime 
Btw, the tailcap (with clickie) of the T5 does fit, so you can leave the wanted level by setting it with the side clickie and then using the tailcap clickie to switch the light on/off :devil:

MiniLux


----------



## cheetokhan

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

I have a bunch of CR123 and 16340 batteries on order.
I wondered if the batteries were the reason I wasn't seeing what I should on high.

Adding a tail switch isn't a bad idea, but the side switch was the whole reason I got this light. I don't like tail switches on long lights. I want to convert the light so all the LEDs are on all the time, and the intensity is controlled by a driver like the one in my JetBeam II IBS light, where a full click turns the light on and off, and a half press changes intensities.


----------



## Kerch

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*

I think the RC-T6 delivers twice as much current to each emitter than it was initially given credit for. It was said that the 1500mA was split between the six emitters, giving each 250mA. But if it uses three sets of two emitters in series, it will deliver 500mA to each... I think :shrug:


----------



## qwertyydude

*Drop-in power.*

Ok so I just got a Romisen RC-M4, it's a good flashlight from DX. I also got a Q5 drop in for it. Now I just noticed the Q5 drop-in is brighter than the P4 that it comes with. But it isn't as bright as my Ultrafire WF-606A with a Q5 led, and is significantly dimmer than when I run my my twin cell parallelled 14500 lithiums in the 606A. The drop in only consumes .5 amps on a fully charged 18650, this equates to 2 watts consumed power. The 606A depending on battery type will consume anywhere from 2 amps on half used nimh or 1.2 amps on fresh charge on my lithium pack, either way it is consuming about 6 watts of power and is considerably brighter. The regulated led voltage of the drop-in is 3.2-3.3 volts, on my 606A it is 3.4-3.6 volts, a significant difference in driving the Q5 led.

Now my question to the experts is why is this so? Are the drop-ins regulated lower because of heat transfer issues of a drop in versus the screw in pill of the 606A? If not, would it be safe to direct drive my Q5 led drop-in at say 1.2 amps like the 606A or would it fry?

But if this is true then the 606A is a better light because of higher drive currents and better heatsinking making it brighter than a comparable 18650 light.


----------



## fstuff

*MXDL P4(1AA) finally available. Will it overtake the RC-G2 as best bang for the buck?*

Does anyone have both the RC-G2 and the MXDL Style P4?

RC-G2 (1AA, Cree P2, $11.30)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3607

MXDL Style P4 (1AA, Cree P4, $11.90)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2098

both use the MXDL shell. the P4 emitter should be better than the P2 (in theory), and at $0.60 more, it's a no brainer to get the p4.

this P4 light has been out of stock for a LONG time, and has recently been back in stock.

Currently the RC-G2 is probably the best bang for the buck 1AA light.*

*How much better is this P4 light over the RC-G2? (if any)*


(* Unless you believe the generic $3.50 1AA as best bang.)
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/206835


----------



## Scott_T

*Re: MXDL Style P4 (1AA) back in stock. Will it overtake the RC-G2 in popularity?*

It doesnt look too bad. I'll prob stick a q5/r2/whatever in my RCG2 someday though just to keep it going.


----------



## fstuff

*Re: MXDL P4(1AA) finally available. Will it overtake the RC-G2 as best bang for the b*

clarified title


----------



## Fallingwater

*Re: MXDL P4(1AA) finally available. Will it overtake the RC-G2 as best bang for the b*



fstuff said:


> (* Unless you believe the generic $3.50 1AA as best bang.)
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/206835


Gack. Knockoff Luxeon LEDs... ew ew ew. :green:


----------



## LukeA

*Re: MXDL P4(1AA) finally available. Will it overtake the RC-G2 as best bang for the b*



Fallingwater said:


> Gack. Knockoff Luxeon LEDs... ew ew ew. :green:



Not even...That's an SMJ


----------



## mmmflashlights

*Re: MXDL P4(1AA) finally available. Will it overtake the RC-G2 as best bang for the b*

RC-G2 is definitely a nicer machined light than the other. The MXDL is probably an easier light to mod simply because it uses the larger Cree star and is easier to mess around with changing circuits also, but the RC-G2 is a better overall light despite having a slightly less efficient LED. Also, I haven't kept up on the RC-G2, but I wouldn't be that surprised if some are shipping with a P4 at this point.


----------



## fstuff

*Re: MXDL P4(1AA) finally available. Will it overtake the RC-G2 as best bang for the b*



LukeA said:


> Not even...That's an SMJ


 
smj?


----------



## LEDninja

*Re: MXDL P4(1AA) finally available. Will it overtake the RC-G2 as best bang for the b*



fstuff said:


> smj?


Most 5mm LEDs project light forward from the dome on top of the LED. Flashtights need the light to go sideways into the reflector. So one day eons ago MJ (Michael Jorden not the basketball star) CPF handle ARCmania ground the top of an LED almost flat to get the light to go sideways. Known as the MJLED.
As better LEDs became available the newer LEDs are called SUPER MJ LED or SMJLED. Followed by the SMJLED2.

SMJLED confusion explained
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/128865


----------



## Fallingwater

*Re: MXDL P4(1AA) finally available. Will it overtake the RC-G2 as best bang for the b*



LukeA said:


> Not even...That's an SMJ


It doesn't look like a SMJ. As far as I understand, SMJs have the base of a 5mm LED, while that one looks like the classic splotch-of-yellow-paint-on-black-background generic LEDs. Which is, come to think of it, nothing like a Luxeon either... I think it's the closest that supercheap knockoff factories can get to a high-flux emitter.

I have one in a 1AA light from DX; I love the tint, but the efficiency sucks. I'd like to take the light apart for testing, but it's damn near welded together...


----------



## Marduke

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Looks like one of these
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4679


----------



## Fat Boy

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



> Btw, the tailcap (with clickie) of the T5 does fit, so you can leave the wanted level by setting it with the side clickie and then using the tailcap clickie to switch the light on/off :devil:


Where can I get this tailcap???


----------



## MiniLux

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*



Fat Boy said:


> Where can I get this tailcap???


 
Dunno, but I guess you will have to buy a T5 

Another precision:
the T5 tailcap does only fit when using 2 x 18650, with 4 x (R)CR123 or 4 x 18350 it will not do the job as the clicky inside the cap does take too much place 

MiniLux


----------



## qwertyydude

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

So I did get tired of the dimness of my .5 amp driven Q5 drop-in for my Romisen RC-M4. So the original P4 drop-in module got the direct drive treatment, I took out the driver board, stripped all electronic components off it and attached the led wires directly to the center and edges.

So on a fresh 18650 cell this draws 1.6 amps at 3.9 volts at the emitter. Waaaay more power than than original. 6 watts compared to 2. This is a heat monster though. I made sure to wrap the reflector/pill assembly in aluminum foil so that it tightly fits into the head. This will conduct heat more efficiently than wrinkled foil. The light gets hot though, after about 5 minutes the head gets to about 120 degrees but it seems to stabilize there so I know the pill is well heatsinked.

As for brightness it is really bright. Using a ceiling bounce test and my camera's light meter I'd venture a guess of somewhere around 270 lumens or so. I can't wait for my R2 module to come in so I can direct drive my Q5 drop-in and possibly push this to possibly 300+ lumens. Good stuff


----------



## cheetokhan

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

That's my kind of mod. To heck with those silly LED emitter specs, just crank it up and let it rip.:twothumbs
I have a couple of lights I modded with new LEDs and some 800ma drivers from DX, but they are still not bright enough. 
One of them is a 4XD cell lantern that was too dim, so I went direct drive and it worked just fine. Draws about 1.2 Amps if I remember right. Still not bright enough though. Needs a P7


----------



## qwertyydude

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

I could imagine a P7 driven at 4xD cells, I tried it with 4AA nimh. Current draw was upwards of 5 amps. It was BRIGHT probably well exceeding 1000 emitter lumens. This is 26 watts going into the emitter, though at powers that high it'll need major cooling. Possibly a high performance computer heat sink with a solid copper base connected directly to the emitter, no aluminum board to slow the heat. I'm actually consulting with a person to build a giant 21xP7 light for a portable photography/video light. It could possibly be a 15,000 lumen flood light.


----------



## cheetokhan

*Re: Romisen's new monster - RC-T6 with 6 x Cree Q4's!*



MiniLux said:


> Just try it with 4 x 16340 3.7v, it's brighter than with 2 x 18650, and the changes between levels are much more noticeable
> Might also be a good idea to use 4 x 18340 for improved runtime
> Btw, the tailcap (with clickie) of the T5 does fit, so you can leave the wanted level by setting it with the side clickie and then using the tailcap clickie to switch the light on/off :devil:
> 
> MiniLux



I just got my RCR 16340 cells in and reran my bounce tests. Big difference.

2X18650 cells - low=17.2, mid=29, High=36
3XRCR123 cells- low=19.4, mid=38, high=55
4XRCR123 cells- low=18.3, mid=36, high=55

Battery current with 3 RCR123 cells is .5A, 1A, and 1.6A.
My RCR123s have a measured capacity close to 500mAh, so run times should be about 1 hour on low, 30 minutes on medium, and 20 minutes on high.


----------



## erlon

*A little comparative test between 4 DX flashlights*

Hi, my first topic over here.
Sorry about my poor english.

Nothing to do last night, decide to take some pictures and make a little comparative with this 4 DX lights:

*1 - Ultrafire WF-602C*
- Led Q5
- 5 modes
- 1 x RCR123A 3.6v

*2 - Romisen RC-K4 (Gray)*
- Led P4
- 1 mode
- 2 x RCR123A 3.6v

*3 - Ultrafire C1*
- Led R2
- 5 modes
- 2 x RCR123A 3.6v

*4 - Solarforce L2*
- Led R2
- 5 modes
- 2 x RCR123A 3.6v

*The contenders:*

*1*






*2*





*3*





*4*





*
Beam Shots*

*~1 meter from the wall*







*~25 meters from the "target"* 








Well, that´s all folks.
It´s the first time that I did something like that.
Hope it can be usefull for someone.

Regards from Brasil !


----------



## radu1976

*Re: A little comparative test between 4 DX flashlights*

Nice shots, elron and :welcome:
Looks like the SF L2 is the winner of the heard - hotspot and sidespill too -


----------



## erlon

*Re: A little comparative test between 4 DX flashlights*



radu1976 said:


> Nice shots, elron and :welcome:
> Looks like the SF L2 is the winner of the heard - hotspot and sidespill too -



Thanks for the welcome radu =]

Solarforce win by far but I liked the performance of the Romisen.
It´s the cheapest of all 4 and, IMO, takes the 2nd place in performance. 
Nice finish for the price and versatile. Accepts CR123A 3 and 3.6v, 18500 and AAA.

Regards :wave:


----------



## Vermonter73

*Re: A little comparative test between 4 DX flashlights*

The L2 looks nice! How does the quality seem?


----------



## erlon

*Re: A little comparative test between 4 DX flashlights*



Vermonter73 said:


> The L2 looks nice! How does the quality seem?



Seems, to me, a very nice finished flashlight, for the price.
I had one or two more pictures of it.
I can post here if you want.

Bye :wave:


----------



## Bonky

*Trustfire TR-B3 flashlight (w/ 3 CR-123s)*

Was looking for a mid-size camping/hiking flashlight.. very bright, didn't have to be super tiny because I'll be carrying it in the car and using it for short evening/night hikes.

Looked around for a long time. Seems you can either go somewhat small & bright (eg. Romisen F4) or rather big & very bright (the 3-LED multi-cell lights). I wanted something in between -- a true mid-size. Hard to find!

So I found the Trustfire TR-B3 which runs three CR-123s (or RCR-123s, which is what I use). It has springs in the tail and head so the batteries are held securely without rattling.

It's very bright.. somewhat brighter than the F4 although not that much brighter given it's running ~12v rather than ~8v. 6.6oz w/ batteries. 1-mode, 6.5in long, about 1.25in at head. Belt clip that works fine but could be a little tighter. Crenelated head. I replaced the black tail-button with a GITD one. Head and tail both unglued and the whole thing can come apart easily. O-rings, the whole shebang. 

$20

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11919

Didn't see any threads on it here before my purchase.


----------



## cheetokhan

*Re: Trustfire TR-B3 flashlight (w/ 3 CR-123s)*

You can just measure the battery current and calculate/estimate the runtimes.


----------



## Bonky

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

Ok, so if I charged up some new Trustfire RCR123s (supposedly 880mAh), stuck 'em in and measured the following in the Romisen:

.50A (2xCR123)

and this in the Trustfire:

.38A (3xCR123)

What would the approximate runtimes be? :shrug:  :thinking: 

Sorry, I suck at this stuff. :mecry:


----------



## cheetokhan

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

The RCR 123 cells I've tested have had actual capacities of between 200mAh and 500mAh. I tested at a 1 Amp rate, so they might be a little better at .5A, but not much.
Assuming you got some good cells, and they have a real capacity of 500mAh, your two cell light drawing .5A will run around one hour and your 3 cell light drawing .38A will run around one hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup (Part V)*

*HELLO EVERYONE! I'M BACK! *

As some of you may know, I have been away for past few weeks on an overseas holiday. =)
Went to Korea and Hong Kong and although it was a blast, gawd it's tiring walking around. 

Anyways. I haven't read through all the previous posts yet. (wow! so many!)
If there's any questions directed at me, I'll try to respond over the next few days. 
Gawd. I got so much catching up to do. Hope I didn't miss anything enormous....

btw, I have to close this thread as it has become too long.
New thread - https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209354

*THIS THREAD IS NOW CLOSED. 
*

*>NEW THREAD IS HERE<*

*
THANK YOU!! BB.*


----------

